# Women who alter their texture but still say they're natural.....



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you ladies think about women who do this? Men do it as well but for the purpose of this forum let's discuss the ladies. I have no problem with folks texlaxing or what ever but when you are making your curls look looser and running around saying you got good hair I just give a major side eye to that. What is the big secret if you admit your texture is slightly altered. Smh at some folks, such a shame.


----------



## janiebaby (Jun 30, 2011)

I think texlaxing is chemically altering your hair but I'm not going to have the coloring argument


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh goodness. 

*waits*


----------



## Rei (Jun 30, 2011)

personally I don't care what other women decide to call their own heads.


----------



## adamson (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe they have a good hair complex...? I don't know about that one, but I'd like to see what others have to say about it.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 30, 2011)

You also have to keep in mind that "natural" may mean something different to people who do not frequent online hair boards.  Before I ever discovered hair boards or forums, I had relaxed hair and used to say my hair is all natural, meaning there were no weaves, no wigs, etc. So some people outside the online world may see natural hair as non-fake hair too.


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 30, 2011)

edit:

i misunderstood post the first time.


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 30, 2011)

you know what...i reread your post. i understood it wrong

so you did mean people who were chemically altered?  lol.  silly me.  

you mean people who do like curly perms, jherri curls or texturizers and say they're natural?


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I have to mention the texture is clearly altered cause the curls are much looser but the person denies using anything special so they are pretty much lying. What is the point? I just find it so funny like it's just hair. That person has commented several times that her family has good hair so I guess she wants to prove that it runs in the family.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 30, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> you know what...i reread your post. i understood it wrong
> 
> so you did mean people who were chemically altered?  lol.  silly me.
> 
> you mean people who do like curly perms, jherri curls or texturizers and say they're natural?



Yes that is what i mean. They use those things to loosen the curl pattern to may a 3a or 3b from a type 4.


----------



## MissErikaM (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmm... You can bust them out if you want but they will still go bout their business and keep calling it what they want.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 30, 2011)

It's annoying but I don't correct them its just not worth my time.


----------



## fitnessmommy (Jun 30, 2011)

It seems like you run into a lot of people with colorism and hair texture issues. No bueno.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure why there has to be a strict line in the sand about it, honestly.  Either you use chemicals to manage the hair or not. *Kanye shrug*


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahem...some real talk...

OP:  You really need to stop being so invested in what other women are doing with their hair.  Seriously.  From your threads in OT, it just seems like you invest too much time wondering or asking women about their weaves, hair texture, etc.  And then wonder why they go off on you.  _Please stop trying to get women to admit their hair is fake or altered and just let them be._

And hey, I guess that texturizer did give her that "good hair" lol


----------



## Windsy (Jun 30, 2011)

"They use those things to loosen the curl pattern to may a 3a or 3b from a type 4."

I may be a little slow here; but can you go from 4 to 3a or 3b by telaxing?

wouldn't it be obvious?


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess I really don't care that much what other people do to their hair.  I care to a certain extent when it comes to my interest in hair, but if someone wants to claim "good hair" natural, so be it. 

Natural means different things to different people. For instance, I _never _relaxed my hair, but I didn't consider myself natural because my hair was heat damaged and almost straight.  I had to transition as if I had a relaxer.  Some people would claim, that I was natural, but _I_ didn't feel that I was.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 30, 2011)

Windsy said:


> "They use those things to loosen the curl pattern to may a 3a or 3b from a type 4."
> 
> I may be a little slow here; but can you go from 4 to 3a or 3b by telaxing?
> 
> wouldn't it be obvious?


 
I think some people view "natural" as a style rather than a state of hair.  That's why we're seeing so many afro textured wigs, ponies and weaves.  It is a more natural look than stick straight hair, but I agree it's not natural.  In my opinion, they're relaxed and wearing their hair air-dried, or they have a curly perm.  I'm more interested in the women who are natural, but wear their hair under straight wigs and weaves.  Yes, the hair is natural, but the person doesn't "wear your hair natural."  (If transitioning and hiding hair temporarily for growth I don't really have an issue with it).

I guess it does solve the problem of not using harmful chemicals on your skin, but it does nothing to further the cause of promoting self-acceptance and natural black beauty.


----------



## texasqt (Jun 30, 2011)

I think because the term "natural" has always been the antonym to "relaxed" all the newly popular methods such as texlaxing, heat training, BKTing, etc. are synonyms to "natural" because they are also (to some degree) antonyms to "relaxed." It just depends on how technical you want to get. But that's too much time and energy trying to figure out what's going on with someone else's head.  If someone is claiming they were born with type 1,2,3 texture and was a type 5 last week then give them the side eye and keep it moving.   That's their own personal issue and it doesn't have any bearing on your life.

ETA: I'm natural but I flat iron 90% of the time because I do have type 5 hair and I haven't figured out the best way to keep it that texture without losing most of it.  I guess I should say I'm flat ironed? I just started heat training this week so I guess I should start saying heat trained. But I 've never lied and said my hair is naturally straight like my avatar. But IDK. Who cares? and ...






 I just could resist!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 30, 2011)

What people choose to label themselves is their own business.  I used to care.  I used to want to help inform people....  But now....nah.

I can't let other people's hair practices/labels/ideas get to me.

People call themselves natural when in pics we can clearly see a line of demarcation, people call themselves _____length when we clearly see their heads bent back in their photos or their brastraps hiked up to the nape of their necks.....  I cannot do anything but shrug and keep it moving.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 30, 2011)

prettyinpurple said:


> Ahem...some real talk...
> 
> OP:  You really need to stop being so invested in what other women are doing with their hair.  Seriously.  From your threads in OT, it just seems like you invest too much time wondering or asking women about their weaves, hair texture, etc.  And then wonder why they go off on you.  _Please stop trying to get women to admit their hair is fake or altered and just let them be._
> 
> And hey, I guess that texturizer did give her that "good hair" lol



Actually that is opposite of what I do. I love different hairstyles and if I notice you have a new style I compliment it and ask how you got it that way. Now if you choose to lie then it's whatever, I'm not going to press you for an answer. I just find it kind of sad that people have to lie about such petty things like hair texture especially when it is obvious something has been used. Same goes for folks using growth aids, when you ask how they care for their hair they respond that it naturally grows fast but it is no biggie to me. I just find it kind if amusing because most folks already know you are full of bs.


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I what OP means. Example:
NS and Random Chick talking about hair.
RC: Yeah, I'm natural too.
NS: Oh yeah?  How do you get/keep your hair so straight? *Get ready to take notes*
RC: Well...um...I have a perm but I only let it stay on 5 minutes or so...
or 
RC: Well I only perm once a year
NS: Oh okay.

Doesn't happen much on hair boards (although I remember a poster saying she doesn't considers herself relaxed because she don't wear her hair straighten ) but it's happened to me a few times IRL.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 30, 2011)

I could care less but I give the *side eye* everytime I hear a "heat trained natural" say they are natural.


----------



## kittikat24 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have friends who have never had a relaxer. So technically they're natural.
*But* they'll say, I'm going "natural " for the summer, meaning they won't press their hair or blowdry it.
Usually they'll press their hair after every wash, and so therefore consider their hair "pressed/straightened" not natural.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 30, 2011)

I once had a whole conversation with this lady who had a short 'do about her being natural, etc. I asked her what her routine was and she started with "Well, I put in a texturizer once a month.." I didn't say anything much after that but nodded my head politely. 

I've found that a lot of people who consider themselves natural have some kind of chemical process going on. A big problem is that people don't think products like "texture softners" are relaxers, they think it's some kind of deep treatment or something. I know that sounds silly but I've run into it too much for it to not be a common line of thinking. 

What do I think about it? I don't know. I'm not that concerned but I just wish they would stop confusing me


----------



## mischka (Jun 30, 2011)

if youre texlaxed why not just admit youre texlaxed?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 30, 2011)

I've seen some pics of people (even on this board) who are clearly texlaxed but claim to be natural  I just  and KIM


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 30, 2011)

I think its real funny yet strange that women care so much about what other women do to their hair and what they refer to their hair as. 

All this nonsense about changing the texture and still calling yourself natural is ridiculous and people got too much time on their hands. 

ETA: I have had conversations where it was revealed that the person texturized their hair and still claimed natural. I think that IRL if the hair looks natural then they claim it. It used to bother me but now I could care less.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 30, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> What people choose to label themselves is their own business. I used to care. I used to want to help inform people.... But now....nah.
> 
> I can't let other people's hair practices/labels/ideas get to me.
> 
> People call themselves natural when in pics we can clearly see a line of demarcation, people call themselves _____length when we clearly see their heads bent back in their photos or their brastraps hiked up to the nape of their necks..... I cannot do anything but shrug and keep it moving.


 
This is so sad.  I know I shouldn't laugh.  Whatever floats one's boat I guess.  Clearly I need to pay more attention to pics.


----------



## Windsy (Jun 30, 2011)

Whimsy 

can you post an example of this ("People call themselves natural when in pics we can clearly see a line of *demarcation*") if you can find one or go into more details.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 30, 2011)

Windsy said:


> @Whimsy
> 
> can you post an example of this ("People call themselves natural when in pics we can clearly see a line of *demarcation*") if you can find one or go into more details.



Don't feel like hunting for a pic.
What details would you like? line of demarcation is the spot where chemically altered hair and new growth/natural hair meet.  
Hope I'm being clear.


----------



## Windsy (Jun 30, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Don't feel like hunting for a pic.
> What details would you like? line of demarcation is the spot where chemically altered hair and new growth/natural hair meet.
> *Hope I'm being clear*.


 

..............................


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't care and I don't offer my opinion unless I'm asked. And still then, I don't care. If her hair looks good, I'm likely to compliment her.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jun 30, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Don't feel like hunting for a pic.
> What details would you like? line of demarcation is the spot where chemically altered hair and new growth/natural hair meet.
> Hope I'm being clear.


 
Good example. Lots of people consider themselves natural when they have a significant amount of new growth although they still have relaxed ends. 

I just say, _Ok Girl, that outfit it ca-yute! _


----------



## Raine054 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it's a combination of stupidity and the colorism that runs rampant in the AA community but moreso the latter.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 30, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I think I what OP means. Example:
> NS and Random Chick talking about hair.
> RC: Yeah, I'm natural too.
> NS: Oh yeah?  How do you get/keep your hair so straight? *Get ready to take notes*
> ...


 
Yeah...I don't want to be getting product recs from someone who's saying "this really works on natural hair" only to find that those results are on relaxed hair...Miss Jessie's...


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jun 30, 2011)

I dont currr...I've never had these types of convo's actually


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 30, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> *Good example. Lots of people consider themselves natural when they have a significant amount of new growth although they still have relaxed ends. *
> 
> I just say, _Ok Girl, that outfit it ca-yute! _



Or they texlax/texturize and are in need of a "touch up"


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think I've ever run across that in real life. But then again, I don't ask much how people achieve certain styles or looks. If I like I say so and keep it moving.

I imagine if I did run across that converation with someone where they first stated they were natural, but then said they were put a relaxer on for like 5 minutes, or what have you, I'd probably be like "oh, so your texturized" "so, you are texlaxed, that's cool". Well it looks good on you". Chuck (or chunk ) up the deuces and be on my way.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 30, 2011)

It doesn't bother me. Everyone has there own definition of "natural". I consider anyone who's not relaxed/texlaxed/BKT'd natural. To me a heat-trained natural is still natural as is someone who dyes their hair. 

Either way, I don't care what other people do with their hair, or what they call it. I've never understood why naturals get so up in arms about relaxing and heat training. Not everyone wants to embrace their natural hair texture, and some people don't mind the strong chemicals. Just because I don't do it doesn't mean nobody should do it.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 30, 2011)

You sure are observant and analytical OP. Im not understanding this. I barely want to do my hair so I darn sure dont pay that much attention to others. Or is this just me? It cant just be me. Is looking closely at others hair a habit that others have picked up as well since joining here?


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 30, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> You sure are observant and analytical OP. Im not understanding this. I barely want to do my hair so I darn sure dont pay that much attention to others. Or is this just me? It cant just be me. Is looking closely at others hair a habit that others have picked up as well since joining here?



I notice hair. a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> It doesn't bother me. Everyone has there own definition of "natural". I consider anyone who's not relaxed/texlaxed/BKT'd natural. To me a heat-trained natural is still natural as is someone who dyes their hair.
> 
> *Either way, I don't care what other people do with their hair, or what they call it. I've never understood why naturals get so up in arms about relaxing and heat training. Not everyone wants to embrace their natural hair texture, and some people don't mind the strong chemicals. Just because I don't do it doesn't mean nobody should do it.*




I don't really get it either. I mean I don't agree with blatantly lying about using chemicals and calling it natural, but I don't get why  being natural is so much of an issue or seen as superior to anything else. Like you've failed as a AA woman if you touch a relaxer or a BKT, heat or whatever to alter your texture.  So how dare you claim to be as superior as I (natural) when your not ( texture altered somehow)*sighs


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 30, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> You sure are observant and analytical OP. Im not understanding this. I barely want to do my hair so I darn sure dont pay that much attention to others. Or is this just me? It cant just be me. Is looking closely at others hair a habit that others have picked up as well since joining here?



I am observant and analytical by nature. I consider it a blessing from God because I am not easily fooled.


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 30, 2011)

idk...there might be some people with texlaxed/texturized hair who say they are  natural and deny getting any chemical process with the intent of putting on a facade of naturally having a looser texture, but i think they're in the minority...and also need help...but i have noticed some texlaxed people who say they're natural because they're hair looks natural and still has a curl pattern, and people think they're natural...even though they're not. 

to me if you don't have a chemical process thats intended to loosen curl pattern (aka relaxer/texturizer/BKT/curly perm etc.), then you're natural. even the pressed/heat trained/heat damaged ones.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 30, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> It doesn't bother me. Everyone has there own definition of "natural". I consider anyone who's not relaxed/texlaxed/BKT'd natural. To me a heat-trained natural is still natural as is someone who dyes their hair.
> 
> Either way, I don't care what other people do with their hair, or what they call it. I've never understood why naturals get so up in arms about relaxing and heat training. *Not everyone wants to embrace their natural hair texture, and some people don't mind the strong chemicals. Just because I don't do it doesn't mean nobody should do it*.


 
I think your definition is probably the most correct.  I don't consider heat training to be anything more than damaged natural hair, so I'd say they still qualify. As for the bolded, this thread seems to be about the opposite--people who want to pretend to embrace their natural texture, while still not doing it.  I have always maintained that for many, relaxing is a style and lifestyle choice more than anything else, but the fronting is what I can't get past.  If you want to relax, relax, and say it with gusto. If you want to be texlaxed, that's ok too.  Just don't act like it's one thing when it's really another. That's all.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Rei said:


> personally I don't care what other women decide to call their own heads.



LOL!!!  My gf consider her relaxed hair....natural. Mind you she relaxes her hair straight every 5 to 6 weeks. 

I just look at her and shrug my shoulders. 

I really don't care. You can consider yourself bald and have shoulder length hair. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I know I have heard women say "my natural hair" when referring to their REAL hair not wigs, weaves, etc even though they are relaxed.  I think this was a commonly used term before the big natural hair movement...and I completely understand when people say "my natural hair" meaning free of any additions.  People get really aggravated about this and I don't understand why.  Its just like when a word has several definitions in a dictionary....they aren't saying they are NATURAL.  Just that they are wearing their REAL hair.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 30, 2011)

- It's not that serious for me to care what someone claims.  I just care about MY hair.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 30, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> LOL!!! *My gf consider her relaxed hair....natural. Mind you she relaxes her hair straight every 5 to 6 weeks*.
> 
> I just look at her and shrug my shoulders.
> 
> I really don't care. You can consider yourself bald and have shoulder length hair. Whatever floats your boat!


 I wasn't going to comment in this thread but.....how could i not after reading this???
How does she consider herself natural???


----------



## tru4reele (Jun 30, 2011)

I just hate when people act like they don't put anything in their hair to get defined curls. Like "girl I just washed it and came to work". Side eye. U know u put something in there.  Especially when I can see that it's stiff from product.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 30, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> I think your definition is probably the most correct.  I don't consider heat training to be anything more than damaged natural hair, so I'd say they still qualify. As for the bolded, this thread seems to be about the opposite--people who want to pretend to embrace their natural texture, while still not doing it.  I have always maintained that for many, relaxing is a style and lifestyle choice more than anything else, but the fronting is what I can't get past.  If you want to relax, relax, and say it with gusto. If you want to be texlaxed, that's ok too.  Just don't act like it's one thing when it's really another. That's all.



Yeah I definitely think it's weird to lie about your hair texture, or whether or not you use chemicals. I mean what's the point? I haven't had that happen in real life, at least not since middle school.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 30, 2011)

They can do what they please and if they see themselves as naturals they can do that too ^^


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 30, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I notice hair. a lot.


 
I do too but Ive never stopped and thought about what some of you are talking about. Maybe I havent been a member long enough


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 30, 2011)

lesedi said:


> I wasn't going to comment in this thread but.....how could i not after reading this???
> How does she consider herself natural???



lesedi I HAVE NO IDEA!!! 

At first I thought she was joking, but she's very serious.

She made a recent comment to me; after she had touched up her new growth; that her hair still has it natural wavy texture. 

I looked at her roots and it still looked SUPER STRAIGHT to me!! 


But I remembered reading a thread similar to this on BHM that one girl considered herself natural, even though she relaxes her hair. So I guess some people do think relax hair is their hair in it's (un)natural form.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 30, 2011)

^^^^
So if i have a lace front on, it's still my natural hair because it happens to be sitting on my head???
What kills me is the 'everyone has a different theorem' BS! There is no 'agree to disagree'!......Erm, you either chemically alter your hair texture or you don't!!!???? And if you do, that's cool too boo-boo!


----------



## Bublin (Jun 30, 2011)

IMO it DOES matter if someone on a hair forum lies about whether or not they are natural (i think the common consensus on LHCF is no relaxer/texturiser). The product or regimen that they are raving about may not be of much use to a natural.

IRL it is much easier to tell if someone is telling porky pies but all we have here are our word and photos.
Besides with all the product junkies amoungst us, that could be very damaging to our pockets!!!


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it makes them look "ignorant"... 
For example the reviews for this product http://www.sallybeauty.com/kids-texture-softener/SBS-110520,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH
Only one woman seems to know its still a relaxer LOL
I get every isn't hip to hair forums etc but why fake the funk?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 30, 2011)

This can happen all the time. If you alter your texture with heat, salt, weave, baking soda,BKT... whatever. Honestly, there are too many restrictions on what some consider natural.  OK, time for me to exit this thread.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 30, 2011)

I think hair that is texlaxed/relaxed/texturized is not natural. I'm not a natural nazi though- I'm not going to consider someone chemically altered because they threw a little salt in their conditioner.


----------



## omegachick31 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Women who alter their texture but still say they're natural...*



Whimsy said:


> *their* *brastrap* *hiked* *up* *to* *the* *nape* *of* *their* *necks*[/B].....  I cannot do anything but shrug and keep it moving.



For some reason I think my brastrap is too low, but I digress...people especially women tend to have a tendency to alter things and pretend like it's natural... caring about it is really a waste of energy...an easy resolution to the problem is for "true" natural women just to start saying they are organic can't get any naturaler? than that...


----------



## Bublin (Jun 30, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> I think it makes them look "ignorant"...
> For example the reviews for this product http://www.sallybeauty.com/kids-texture-softener/SBS-110520,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH
> Only one woman seems to know its still a relaxer LOL
> I get every isn't hip to hair forums etc but why fake the funk?


 
I just read some of the reviews.....shocking


----------



## Bublin (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Women who alter their texture but still say they're natural...*



omegachick31 said:


> For some reason I think my brastrap is too low, but I digress...people especially women tend to have a tendency to alter things and pretend like it's natural caring about it is really a waste of energy...an easy resolution to the problem is for "true" natural women just to start saying they are *organic* can't get any naturaler? than that...


 
I really like that - 'Organic'.

I'm gonna start describing my non chemicaled hair as Organic  - i don't even wear extensions (well, apart from the odd failed attempt at wearing a half wig ).


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 30, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I just read some of the reviews.....shocking



How many of us believed the same thing before we joined LHCF?  I know I did.   The average person just doesn't know. If their hair has texture, they are natural. That's their thinking pattern.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 30, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How many of us believed the same thing before we joined LHCF? I know I did. The average person just doesn't know. If their hair has texture, they are natural. That's their thinking pattern.


 
Hun - I personally ALWAYS knew that a texturiser was still a chemical. I have never thought otherwise. I had my first relaxer around the age of 13 and even had Lesuire Curl (remember that??!!) at some point and i always knew i was putting chemicals in my hair and on my scalp.

Besides - how can something that you have to wear gloves for, look at the clock for, run to the sink for and burns your scalp till it scabs NOT be a chemical.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 30, 2011)

Meh, never really run into that many women who try to "lie" about and even if I did, I guess I wouldn't care too much. If it helps them sleep at night.....#kanyeshrug


----------



## Lady S (Jun 30, 2011)

I could seriously care less.  I really don't think it's that deep.  Texlax, heat train, dye it, slather yogurt & lemon on it, I truly do not care.  Technically my twist outs, bantu knot outs and braid outs alter my texture.  Hot comb and flat irons change textures.  The only difference is that when I shampoo it, it goes back to my natural texture.  Big whoop.

Other then being confused for a second, it really doesn't impact me.


----------



## Napp (Jun 30, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> What people choose to label themselves is their own business.  I used to care.  I used to want to help inform people....  But now....nah.




I used to go so hard in the paint for natural hair. now i cant even give a hairy rats ***


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 30, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Hun - I personally ALWAYS knew that a texturiser was still a chemical. I have never thought otherwise. I had my first relaxer around the age of 13 and even had Lesuire Curl (remember that??!!) at some point and i always knew i was putting chemicals in my hair and on my scalp.
> 
> Besides - how can something that you have to wear gloves for, look at the clock for, run to the sink for and burns your scalp till it scabs NOT be a chemical.



Don't get me wrong, ITA they are not natural, but when people think of natural, they think if you see texture in the hair....you're natural.  Even if you under processed yr relaxer...you're natural.  It's just commonplace thinking.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 30, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> I think it makes them look "ignorant"...
> For example the reviews for this product http://www.sallybeauty.com/kids-texture-softener/SBS-110520,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH
> Only one woman seems to know its still a relaxer LOL
> I get every isn't hip to hair forums etc but why fake the funk?




It's scary that those people don't even know what they are putting in their hair.

I've heard a lot of people say they are natural because they're hair came out under-processed. Even Fgrogen (sp?) on youtube said that. It's as if relaxed means bone straight only... I've also had someone tell me their hair was natural and when I questioned them on it they said it was hot comb...and not heat damaged either...I just gave them the  because it didn't look at all natural to me. I was tempted to put some water on it.


----------



## Roux (Jun 30, 2011)

for some reason I think this thread is about a LHCFer. and I am so damn tired of people asking why people, on a hair forum of all places, care about hair.


----------



## robot. (Jun 30, 2011)

If I were texlaxed/texturized, I would tell strangers on the street (who asked), that was natural, for simplicity's sake. While LHCF and other hair boards don't exist in a vacuum, we are fairly miniscule when it comes to the greater population as it pertains to hair care.

I'm not gonna try to explain to someone the differences and subtleties of texlaxed, natural, and relaxed hair, especially when my hair has an obvious curl pattern (and I don't mean 3's, I mean a kinky/curly/cottony texture) and otherwise looks "natural."


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 30, 2011)

Roux said:


> for some reason I think this thread is about a LHCFer. and *I am so damn tired of people asking why people, on a hair forum of all places, care about hair.*


Exactly.  Yes people it is that serious. 
I'm not going to correct a woman who is trying to pass her chemically relaxed hair as natural -- she will just get a side eye -- but I don't like misinformation really. I'm annoyed more by things like the Miss Jessie's silkening treatment or the Just for Me softener kit being marketed as things that will make your hair more manageable but flat out refuse to inform their customers that what they are using is a chemical that will relax their hair to some degree.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jun 30, 2011)

Honestly, a heat trained natural is the same as a relaxed/texlaxed/BKT head.

You are altering your curl pattern to make your hair more manageable and to achieve a more desired look.

Lets not compare heat training to coloring hair


----------



## RocStar (Jun 30, 2011)

I just wanted to say that...

MANY PEOPLE LIE ABOUT MANY THINGS!!!

Height, weight, age, weaves, lace fronts, salary, status, history, purpose for starting threads, etc.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jul 1, 2011)

To the people sayin "I don't care what other women do with their hair..." Ma'am...WHY ARE YOU HERE?!?! Like, you paid $6.50 for what?! Obviously you care to some extent what other women do with their hair, so stop. STOP, I say! 

When I've had these conversations, it wasn't because I asked them, it's because they asked me about my hair and decided to tell me about theirs. That's when they reveal that they texturize, BKT, etc and still call it natural. As someone pointed out, they don't do it to deceive, they just really don't know. As for the Decepticons, I haven't met too many of those.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 1, 2011)

It isn't that deep to me.  We all have our separate paths.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I get the original intent of this thread. I understand. Something that I also find funny is when people are accused of altering their curl pattern or whatever just because it's not as tight as someone else feels it should be. We all aren't naturally type 4s & when somebody has looser hair texture, folks wanna call their race or hair methods into question. I can't tell somebody that they are heat training, texturizing, etc. unless I am standing there watching them LoL. If somebody tells me that they are natural, all I can do is believe them unless I have some concrete proof that they aren't.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jul 1, 2011)

When I first started transitioning I claimed I was natural.  I was a member of LHCF but didn't use it at all.  I just figured because I declared I wouldn't relax anymore I was then automatically a natural.

I also used to think that being natural was about the products you used on your hair.  Products that were, in fact, all natural.  At one point I decided to do that as well, but got lost trying to find something I liked and that left my hair feeling like the products I had been using.  I did still have a relaxer, however.  How confused was I!!??

Once I realized the right word for what I was doing was transitioning I used that to no end.  Not just for me but for my sistagirls who claimed to be natural as well!  I try and do my part, however I can't run around pouring water on hair and pointing just to prove a point.

My last and final point in regards to this topic is that if this isn't in reference to an LHCFer then they're confused!  Just like people who walk around saying they have a perm, haven't we figured out that's not the right word, yet?!!


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jul 1, 2011)

When I joined I didnt know any of the terms. I just knew I was flat-ironed without any chemicals , breast milk  , salt or any of that stuff. When I first made a siggy I put my hair type then I put stretched because I assumed that meant stretched out by being  flat-ironed  I now realize it doesn't mean flat-ironed but I'm still not certain of the exact definition. Is there like an lhcf term dictionary? I think thats a good idea. Just my 2 cents .

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 1, 2011)

I know what u mean about transitioning... When my mom and little sister "tansitioned" it was so irritating for them to keep saying "now that I'm natural" but I just shrugged it off. I mean there's people who think a big chop is taking relaxed hair and cutting a lot of length or all the dead ends but if I tried to explain we'd fall out over it. 



@[email protected] said:


> When I first started transitioning I claimed I was natural.  I was a member of LHCF but didn't use it at all.  I just figured because I declared I wouldn't relax anymore I was then automatically a natural.
> 
> I also used to think that being natural was about the products you used on your hair.  Products that were, in fact, all natural.  At one point I decided to do that as well, but got lost trying to find something I liked and that left my hair feeling like the products I had been using.  I did still have a relaxer, however.  How confused was I!!??
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

Napp said:


> I used to go so hard in the paint for natural hair. now i cant even give a hairy rats ***


----------



## My Friend (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had a few women tell me they are natural when clearly they're not 
I then ask when was the last time they had a relaxer and they say anywhere from 3-6 months ago  Outside of hair boards some people think a relaxer wears off 

Women say it all the time with acrylic nails Oh, these my nails, I just have a little acrylic on toperplexed This is my hair, I just have a few pieces added for thicknesserplexed These is what I look like naturally, I go to the gym everyday, I only had a little lipoerplexed 

We as women love things that enhance our natural beauty.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 1, 2011)

I think this thread is making this "issue" out to be a lot bigger than it actually is. Sure, there are some women who think their hair texture is "natural" when it's not (and some of these women aren't even relaxed  )... But who cares? It's THEIR hair. They can describe it however they choose. 

...ALSO 99.99999% of women know damn well wether they are natural or not. There's no real reason to lie about it. It's not like only certain people have the ability to be natural. Any damn body can be natural. You don't even have to be alive to grow natural hair  I spent 8 years natural & never walked on water or anything. Imagine that. It's just a matter of whether a woman wants to be natural or not. Very simple.

This thread reminds me of an old high school friend who swore up & down that EVERYONE was hating on her, copying her, & wanted to be her  I had to finally tell her "Girl, please. Nobody is thinking about you that hard" So... Yea, that friendship ended  

Anyway, the point is... It's not that serious 








Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Amazhaan (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm... I don't get it either. 

I also don't get it when darkskin chics run around on a message board with an avatar that looks white with blonde hair and is always worried about other chics hair and their hair type... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

OP, clearly you have an issue with someone on this board and since you chose NOT to PM them and make this silly post instead.... 

youarethenonmuthaflippinfactor.org 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 1, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> Honestly, a heat trained natural is the same as a relaxed/texlaxed/BKT head.
> 
> You are altering your curl pattern to make your hair more manageable and to achieve a more desired look.
> 
> Lets not compare heat training to coloring hair



Curlybeauty - Heat trained hair is not the same as relaxed/texturized/BKT because it does not involve chemicals.

Ladies who heat train their hair claim they are natural simply because there's no use of chemicals, not necessarily because of their hair texture not being altered when it really is altered by heat instead of chemicals.

And coloring hair can be compared to heat training but not in the same way.  Coloring is altering the pigment of hair with chemicals. It still alters the hair, just not the texture.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 1, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> To the people sayin "I don't care what other women do with their hair..." Ma'am...WHY ARE YOU HERE?!?! Like, you paid $6.50 for what?! Obviously you care to some extent what other women do with their hair, so stop. STOP, I say!



I paid my 6.50 because i seriously do not care what anyone is doing to their hair.

I was on another natural only hair board and it made me sick the way they went about tearing apart women and their hair practices that just wasn't my cup of tea. 

So i paid 6.50 not to care and not to be apart of a group  that would judge people based on what they do with their own hair. 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jul 1, 2011)

What about the naturals you only twistout or braidout their hair and claim that it is their "natural" hair texture? What is the difference between a person with 4a/b hair who wears twistouts to have 3c/b-looking hair and never wears their hair "natural" (wash-n-go)? That confuses me. How are you not altering your hair? It my not be chemical, but GOD didn't create your hair like that. If god didn't create it, then it ain't "natural".


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 1, 2011)

I do not care what other women do with their hair.  If they like it I love it.  If I decid I want ideas on options for styling my hair - I come on here to see what the creative ladies have to share.

Am I going to stay on here to debate why a woman chooses to do or call her hair whatever?  I do not give 2 figs.


----------



## snillohsss (Jul 1, 2011)

Sugarhoney said:


> What about the naturals you only twistout or braidout their hair and claim that it is their "natural" hair texture? What is the difference between a person with 4a/b hair who wears twistouts to have 3c/b-looking hair and never wears their hair "natural" (wash-n-go)? That confuses me. How are you not altering your hair? *It my not be chemical, but GOD didn't create your hair like that. If god didn't create it, then it ain't "natural".*



Dang-- so 4's can't claim their hair is natural because they choose to wear consistent braid outs?  Y'all go hard in here.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 1, 2011)

Sugarhoney said:


> What about the naturals you only twistout or braidout their hair and claim that it is their "natural" hair texture? What is the difference between a person with 4a/b hair who wears twistouts to have 3c/b-looking hair and never wears their hair "natural" (wash-n-go)? That confuses me. How are you not altering your hair? It my not be chemical, but GOD didn't create your hair like that. If god didn't create it, then it ain't "natural".



Now you are reaching so far with this    

(by your terms) natural hair is un-combed, un-styled,  non manipulated hair? Can it be washed at all or does it have to be naturally dirty.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow... I never knew people actually believe relaxed/texlaxed hair was natural. IMO natural a person who's natural sports their hair as it grows out of their scalp. Heat training and relaxers are different paths to the same end. If your hair looks nothing like the way it grows out of your scap then no, I don't consider you natural. Hair styles (like twist out, brad outs..etc) are different because the hair can FULLY revert back to it's original state.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 1, 2011)

Sugarhoney said:


> What about the naturals you only twistout or braidout their hair and claim that it is their "natural" hair texture? What is the difference between a person with 4a/b hair who wears twistouts to have 3c/b-looking hair and never wears their hair "natural" (wash-n-go)? That confuses me. How are you not altering your hair? It my not be chemical, but GOD didn't create your hair like that. If god didn't create it, then it ain't "natural".



I tried to make this point in an old thread about this same subject. No one got it.



snillohsss said:


> Dang-- so *4's can't claim their hair is natural because they choose to wear consistent braid outs*?  Y'all go hard in here.





danniegirl said:


> Now you are reaching so far with this
> 
> *(by your terms) natural hair is un-combed, un-styled,  non manipulated hair?* Can it be washed at all or does it have to be naturally dirty.
> 
> ...



Sugarhoney wasn't saying any of that!!! She was trying to make a point with her post.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2011)

This thread got so extra.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 1, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I tried to make this point in an old thread about this same subject. No one got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the point because the last time I checked styling hair without the use of chemicals does not alter your hair texture at all 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Keen (Jul 1, 2011)

Rei said:


> personally I don't care what other women decide to call their own heads.



I don't care either but don't be mad if you get the side eye from me.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 1, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> What is the point because the last time I checked styling hair without the use of chemicals does not alter your hair texture at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



She's saying how come other people cannot claim to be natural even though their hair texture is altered in some type of way, whether it's chemicals, heat, color, styling, etc. Everyone is quick to say chemical processed hair, heat processed hair, or colored hair is NOT natural because it alters the texture... why isn't styled hair taken into consideration? Styles alter the texture. Yes, it's temporary, but still, it gives the appearance of a different look just like chemicals, heat, and color. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 1, 2011)

^^it makes logical sense but it's still a fallacy. How is it not clear that chemical texture changes and styling on unaltered hair are completely different things? I would never leave my hair with a WNG past TWA length cuz the resulting detangling would make me weep and curse. Does that mean I am never wearing my hair in it's natural state? Why do people get weird when trying to make a point?

Anyhoo I don't know OP so I can't determine the motivation for this thread but it's an interesting topic. I didn't know there were people who thought relaxers and texurizers were natural.


----------



## Roux (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Hmmm... I don't get it either.
> 
> *I also don't get it when darkskin chics run around on a message board with an avatar that looks white with blonde hair and is always worried about other chics hair and their hair type... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> *
> ...



*FULL. THROTTLE. SHADE​*


----------



## bunnie82 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sugarhoney said:


> What about the naturals you only twistout or braidout their hair and claim that it is their "natural" hair texture? What is the difference between a person with 4a/b hair who wears twistouts to have 3c/b-looking hair and never wears their hair "natural" (wash-n-go)? That confuses me. How are you not altering your hair? It my not be chemical, but GOD didn't create your hair like that. If god didn't create it, then it ain't "natural".


 
so lemme get this straight....so because i don't choose to wear my hair in a "fro" i'm not natural??!!! GTFOH!!!  that doesn't even make sense! a man created combs....God didn't do that....so since you use a comb you're not natural....shoot...you're only really natural if you have dreads....

please think before you write some off the wall stuff on here...."only a wngo is natural" HA!

it is too early in the mornining....lawd have mercy....


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 1, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> She's saying how come other people cannot claim to be natural even though their hair texture is altered in some type of way, whether it's chemicals, heat, color, styling, etc. Everyone is quick to say chemical processed hair, heat processed hair, or colored hair is NOT natural because it alters the texture... why isn't styled hair taken into consideration? Styles alter the texture. Yes, it's temporary, but still, it gives the appearance of a different look just like chemicals, heat, and color. Hope that makes sense.



Once again styling does not alter the texture in itself it may LOOK different by site only but everything else is not altered at all not the texture not the pattern not then density nothing changes besides the look nothing. 

So saying that braiding twisting or curling hair changes the hairs natural state is false it doesn't even change it temporarily nothing changes but the appearance.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Roux (Jul 1, 2011)

QUITE A FEW OF YOU NEED THIS


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 1, 2011)

snillohsss said:


> Dang-- so 4's can't claim their hair is natural because they choose to wear consistent braid outs?  Y'all go hard in here.



Tell me about it! I was just waiting for the braid/twist out naysayers calming they/we are "faking the funk".  

WnG is only natural and Lord don't even think about putting gel of any kind on your hair.


----------



## lala (Jul 1, 2011)

So 99.8% of the naturals on LHCF are delusional according to some folks.  Nobody, especially someone paying $6.50 to gossip is an expert on the subject of everybody else's hair up in here.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 1, 2011)

nzeee said:


> ^^it makes logical sense but it's still a fallacy. How is it not clear that chemical texture changes and styling on unaltered hair are completely different things? I would never leave my hair with a WNG past TWA length cuz the resulting detangling would make me weep and curse. Does that mean I am never wearing my hair in it's natural state? Why do people get weird when trying to make a point?
> 
> Anyhoo I don't know OP so I can't determine the motivation for this thread but it's an interesting topic. I didn't know there were people who thought relaxers and texurizers were natural.





bunnie82 said:


> so lemme get this straight....so because i don't choose to wear my hair in a "fro" i'm not natural??!!! GTFOH!!!  that doesn't even make sense! a man created combs....God didn't do that....so since you use a comb you're not natural....shoot...you're only really natural if you have dreads....
> 
> please think before you write some off the wall stuff on here...."only a wngo is natural" HA!
> 
> it is too early in the mornining....lawd have mercy....





danniegirl said:


> Once again styling does not alter the texture in itself it may LOOK different by site only but everything else is not altered at all not the texture not the pattern not then density nothing changes besides the look nothing.
> 
> So saying that braiding twisting or curling hair changes the hairs natural state is false it doesn't even change it temporarily nothing changes but the appearance.
> 
> ...



Me thinks if this hair typing business never existed, we wouldn't be so divided on the issue.  I myself have been guilty of buying into it at one time or another, but this is just crazy.  Now we are picking apart people who wear TWIST OUTS for Christ sake.  What's next??


----------



## tiffal1922 (Jul 1, 2011)

heyy... I was here!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 1, 2011)

alrite. *** it. i'm not natural then.
I color my hair.
I'm a type 4 who wears braidouts mostly.
I straighten once a month or whatever.

y'all happy now?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't really care what other people label their hair as. Its your hair and your life. You can be as delusional as you want to be.

I'm not even going to get into what's really considered natural. I mean it just can't be that serious.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, what a crazy thread!  "I hate when a woman claims...." I hate when a woman wears...." "I hate when someone calls their hair ....."  Seriously?  Why?  Some of you really need to ask yourselves why the action of others, which don't change you in any way affect how you feel.  

Do some of you really think that because you are natural now you have a leg up on someone else?  Do you have a problem with others trying to stake claim to your perceived position in life?  I didn't pledge nappy alpha nappy so I am a GDI when it comes to my hair.

Like someone mentioned in this thread, there are many definitions for a single word.  So if I want to call myself transitioning, part natural, natural, part relaxed part permed 1a, 3c, 5ddd, who really gon check me boo? There is no self appointed natural police that is permitted to define what I do with me and mine.  I read and absord advice and then I do what I do.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn, what a mixed feeling thread!!! I thought that being natural meant not chemically alter your texture. I believe you can do whatever to it to change its physical aspect as long as you don't change its chemical components.


----------



## Daeuiel (Jul 1, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> To the people sayin "I don't care what other women do with their hair..." Ma'am...WHY ARE YOU HERE?!?! Like, you paid $6.50 for what?! Obviously you care to some extent what other women do with their hair, so stop. STOP, I say!
> 
> When I've had these conversations, it wasn't because I asked them, it's because they asked me about my hair and decided to tell me about theirs. That's when they reveal that they texturize, BKT, etc and still call it natural. As someone pointed out, they don't do it to deceive, they just really don't know. *As for the Decepticons, I haven't met too many of those.*



I got a laugh out of that one  Decepticons!  So everyone who only wears their hair in a shrunken afro is an Autobot?  Decepticons have more fun :angeldevi


----------



## bunnie82 (Jul 1, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Damn, what a mixed feeling thread!!! I thought that being natural meant not chemically alter your texture. I believe you can do whatever to it to change its physical aspect as long as you don't change its chemical components.


 
you would think...
welp....off to relax my hair now since today i found out i'm not natural anyway....


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was here!


----------



## Sugar (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my at the OP and oh my at the direction this thread took...


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Hmmm... I don't get it either.
> 
> I also don't get it when darkskin chics run around on a message board with an avatar that looks white with blonde hair and is always worried about other chics hair and their hair type... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why you assume I have an issue with anyone funny thing is I am not friends with anyone on the board nor do I do PMs like that. The fact of the matter is that people do say their natural when they have some kind of chemical on their hair but that is their business. It's an observation I made about some folks IRL not on this board. I rarely even come in the hair section so I don't even look at hair pics like that. Some of you ladies are too funny.


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 1, 2011)

I can actually see the braid out/twist out point when it comes to judging others. When you tear down women for relaxing or belittle them for "not accepting their natural texture," yet you will not be caught dead out of the house without a twist out because you "don't like afros," I have to look at you like . But they're still natural, just high and mighty for no reason.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 1, 2011)

Wait elliepixie, I get what you're saying but not everyone has curl envy. There are many whose texture makes a WnG or unshrunken fro setback city due to tangling and resulting breakage. Let's not throw e'rybidy under the bus now. 

And also let's refocus here: this thread was not about people altering look of hair through styling. Continuing to discuss braideouts etc just gives that argument undue merit.


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 1, 2011)

nzeee said:


> Wait elliepixie, I get what you're saying but not everyone has curl envy. There are many whose texture makes a WnG or unshrunken fro setback city due to tangling and resulting breakage. Let's not throw e'rybidy under the bus now.
> 
> And also let's refocus here: this thread was not about people altering look of hair through styling. Continuing to discuss braideouts etc just gives that argument undue merit.


 
I understand that, I am not referring to *everyone* who wears braid/twist outs at all. I am referring to women who state that they do not like their afro hair and don't find afros attractive, and therefore wear other styles, but believe they have "overcome" issues with their hair because they stopped getting relaxers and act as if all women who get relaxers hate their hair. Just saying that throwing all the shade and sitting on a pedastal isn't necessary. Apologies if that was not clear in my previous post.

Regarding the OP...liars also make me  but I don't really ask women how they got their hair to look how it does, so it's not something I come across often. Some people are SUPER strict in their definition of natural, nixing color, henna, baking soda, products, etc etc...it's too much. It's almost as if someone asks if you are natural you have to give a billion caveats so you don't look like you're faking. "Yes, I'm natural, but I put baking soda in my conditioner once every other month, colored my hair over a year ago, flat iron it twice a year, have used henna approximately six times (but you gotta mention how many times you used amla too), do DCs with steam weekly, and some of my products have coconut milk." **Card revoked**


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 1, 2011)

@EllePixie - FIRST of all...(rolls neck)...You can't be posting up in here with no avi or siggy all incognegro. Did you relax? I'm saying... The nerve! Go to the corner!

Antyway, yes, we are waaaaay off coarse (pun intended). But don't we always end up here anyway? (Looks at calendar) It's almost Sunday.

ETA: And if people can't even agree what "natural" is on this board, then how are you going to be worried about what someone else calls their hair? The irony.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 1, 2011)

I hate you Roux. That post about the butthurt form had me rolling. 

Wearing anything but an afro means you secretly don't like your natural texture or whatever it is some folks are trying to say? Really? REALLY now?

This thread has definitely gone off a cliff into extra extra land. Anyone want some popcorn?


----------



## Amazhaan (Jul 1, 2011)

Roux said:


> QUITE A FEW OF YOU NEED THIS​


 

Roux -  I laughed out loud at the "I wrote a six thousand word response..." LMAO   




Kinkyhairlady said:


> I'm not sure why you assume I have an issue with anyone funny thing is I am not friends with anyone on the board nor do I do PMs like that. The fact of the matter is that people do say their natural when they have some kind of chemical on their hair but that is their business. It's an observation I made about some folks IRL not on this board. I rarely even come in the hair section so I don't even look at hair pics like that. Some of you ladies are too funny.


 
I didn't assume, I presumed, BIG DIFF... Oddly enough, I think you do have an issue with them. But that's just my opinion...and they're like arseholes, riiiight?!? 

You probably have no friends, poor you. The topic/thread is BS... funny, but BS... if they do?!? So what?!? No difference when folks lied about weaves... People lie about all sorts of stuff. *rollseyes* 

It's just funny as heck to me that you are concerned about folks IRL that lie about their texture. But your chocolate arse (I'm dark chocolate, btw) - has that as your avatar. So they front IRL and you front on a messageboard....


----------



## hothair (Jul 1, 2011)

Can't be bovered to read through this thread.  Can't wait for "natural" hair to go back out of fashion and we can have some peace on this site again


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't like the term natural


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 1, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> Once again styling does not alter the texture in itself it may LOOK different by site only but everything else is not altered at all not the texture not the pattern not then density nothing changes besides the look nothing.
> 
> So saying that braiding twisting or curling hair changes the hairs natural state is false it doesn't even change it temporarily nothing changes but the appearance.
> 
> ...



danniegirl - did you ever read my entire post??? I said hair styles alter the texture TEMPORARILY (which means for a short period of time). I did NOT say hair styles alter texture permanently like chemicals.  A twistout DOES alter your texture ONLY throughout the duration of that hair style, not indefinitely, because after you wash it, it goes back to it's original texture. Come on now. If you're changing the appearance, that's the same as altering the texture. The hair style makes your hair look different than it's true texture only for a short period of time.

_Edited to Add:_ Just to be clear - I PERSONALLY believe twistouts, braidouts, twists, puffs, fros, any natural style IS considered natural.  I also believe heat styled hair with no chemicals is natural hair too.


----------



## Roux (Jul 1, 2011)

PerplexingComplex said:


> I don't like the term natural



organic? virgin?


----------



## Roux (Jul 1, 2011)

I like virgin. Now that is a superiority complex to attach to hair. Yall and your tramp relaxers...slutty straight strands...chemically altered jezebels...the list goes on.

anyhow, I still think that the OP is specifically talking about a 'natural' on the board not so much someone IRL.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Roux -  I laughed out loud at the "I wrote a six thousand word response..." LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why r u so defensive? Do u alter your texture and have denied doing so? Maybe I know u and maybe I'm talking about you, hmm makes me wonder cause you seem real annoyed by this thread. Btw my avatar is a Sim that I created has nothing to do with me just an avatar. You must read my threads a lot cause you can say what color I am without seeing my pics, funny I don't even pay attention to who you are.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 1, 2011)

in regards to the twist/braidout issue, i think that's clearly just a style...i hope no one does braidouts/twistouts thinking it looks like thats the way their hair is naturally, because i've never seen a twistout/braidout that looked like it grew out of someones head that way ...just like straightened/relaxed hair doesn't look like it grew out of someone's head that way...it's a style, the same as a rollerset/bun/press/ponytail/WnG/fro...


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, dang.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 1, 2011)

Ummmmmm I'm uncomfortable...........


----------



## NicWhite (Jul 1, 2011)

bunnie82 said:


> so lemme get this straight....so because i don't choose to wear my hair in a "fro" i'm not natural??!!! GTFOH!!! that doesn't even make sense! a man created combs....God didn't do that....*so since you use a comb you're not natural....shoot...you're only really natural if you have dreads....*
> 
> please think before you write some off the wall stuff on here...."only a wngo is natural" HA!
> 
> it is too early in the mornining....lawd have mercy....


 

^^^^ yes but only if your dreads looks like this:






*None of that manipulated, neatly parted stuff.*


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 1, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> ^^^^ yes but only if your dreads looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I bow to the nachal hair gawds. I'm in awe! He grew hair out of his own head. How he do that?! Maybe my day will come  


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jul 1, 2011)

#kanyeshrug IDC if the girl wants to say her 3b WSL hair is hers and I can still see the Remi tag you know...it's her life.

Also, when that happens to me (and living in Cali, for some strange reason, it happens more than I'd like to admit out loud) I also think it's a self-esteem and self-image issue, like anybody who would go out of their way to LIE about their hair? They must have some kind of self-image issues, but that's just what I think.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jul 1, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Why r u so defensive? Do u alter your texture and have denied doing so? Maybe I know u and maybe I'm talking about you, hmm makes me wonder cause you seem real annoyed by this thread. Btw my avatar is a Sim that I created has nothing to do with me just an avatar. You must read my threads a lot cause you can say what color I am without seeing my pics, funny I don't even pay attention to who you are.


 

Again, lol why you mad though?!?.... I wasn't the first, nor the last person to call you out...but you keep responding to me?!? 

So are you mad?!? I thought it was funny, and a bit obvious that it wasn't IRL... I mean do you seriously go around asking natural chics if that's their texture...and when they say yes, you roll your eyes and say:






I have Hair -- that's all you need to know... I'm on a hair board and have perhaps posted my pic once...what I do to it, whether it's altered or not...is what I do to it. 

Whose being defensive - "funny I don't even pay attention to who you are?" Why should you?!? I don't recall asking you to? I don't alter my hair and claim it as natural, so I guess you wouldn't be paying any attention to me anyway...you are seriously reading waaaay too much into my posts- OP. Really.

And yes, I did see you in the thread about the darkskin girl movie and folks called your arse out then about that silly arse avatar...but you're doing you....its just a SIM character...and this is just an observation. That tis all.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 1, 2011)

PerplexingComplex said:


> I don't like the term natural



There's nothing wrong with the term. It's just that people have different views as to what the term means. If you don't agree with the majority you get the side eye.   Threads like these never end well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

Sugarhoney said:


> What about the naturals you only twistout or braidout their hair and claim that it is their "natural" hair texture? What is the difference between a person with 4a/b hair who wears twistouts to have 3c/b-looking hair and never wears their hair "natural" (wash-n-go)? That confuses me. How are you not altering your hair? It my not be chemical, but GOD didn't create your hair like that. If god didn't create it, then it ain't "natural".



this seems to be way off in left field someplace. i don't get it at all.


----------



## Windsy (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW....this thread went :swordfigh


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 1, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> danniegirl - did you ever read my entire post??? I said hair styles alter the texture TEMPORARILY (which means for a short period of time). I did NOT say hair styles alter texture permanently like chemicals.  A twistout DOES alter your texture ONLY throughout the duration of that hair style, not indefinitely, because after you wash it, it goes back to it's original texture. Come on now. If you're changing the appearance, that's the same as altering the texture. The hair style makes your hair look different than it's true texture only for a short period of time.
> too.





I will respectfully have to disagree with your theory texture is defined as:

tex·ture
- noun 1. the physical structure or composition of a material, object, etc.

So the physical structure of the hair would need to be altered in order for the texture to change even temporarily the physical structure of hair is defined below  

Since braiding and or twisting hair or just manipulating hair in various styles is not changing the physical structure of the hair then it is not changing the texture not even temporarily it just changing the look that's all

The physical structure of a human hair can be seen through a microscope. It consists of three layers of dead skin cells: the cuticle, a smooth, outer covering fashioned from cells that overlap like fish scales; the cortex, a thick, middle layer made of spindle—shaped cells filled with keratin and hair color; and the medulla, a relatively narrow central column containing cube—shaped cells and pockets of air.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

Roux said:


> I like virgin. Now that is a superiority complex to attach to hair. Yall and your tramp relaxers...slutty straight strands...chemically altered jezebels...the list goes on.
> 
> anyhow, I still think that the OP is specifically talking about a 'natural' on the board not so much someone IRL.


 I just swallowed my gum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn! [email protected] this thread...



 

Personally, I can give less than a flying phuck if others chemically alter their texture and lie about it. To each his own I guess.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Again, lol why you mad though?!?.... I wasn't the first, nor the last person to call you out...but you keep responding to me?!?
> 
> all.



I don't see why she had to be called out at all especially about her skin color. Post in threads should be relative to the topic of the thread any thing else especially something of a personal nature  is so extra, un called for and very immature


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 1, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> I don't see why she had to be called out at all especially about her skin color. Post in threads should be relative to the topic of the thread any thing else especially something of a personal nature  is so extra, un called for and very immature



But didn't the op create this thread to call out "Women who alter their texture but still say they're natural"?  When you point a finger, three point back at you.


----------



## texasqt (Jul 1, 2011)

*Moon Phases, July 2011*
*New Moon – July 1, 08:54*
First Quarter – July 8, 06:29
Full Moon – July 15, 06:40
Last Quarter – July 23, 05:02
New Moon – July 30, 18:40
A New Moon is just as bad as a Full Moon. 
adlock:


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jul 1, 2011)

Coco*Colada said:


> When I joined I didnt know any of the terms. I just knew I was flat-ironed without any chemicals , breast milk  , salt or any of that stuff. When I first made a siggy I put my hair type then I put stretched because I assumed that meant stretched out by being  flat-ironed  I now realize it doesn't mean flat-ironed but I'm still not certain of the exact definition. Is there like an lhcf term dictionary? I think thats a good idea. Just my 2 cents .
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF



DANG!  Breastmilk is good for your hair!  and I just weaned my son.  Missed another AWESOME opportunity!!!!


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Jul 1, 2011)

Roux said:


> organic? virgin?



Before coming on hairboards I just told people I didn't have a relaxer/that's just what my hair does.  I don't understand why having your hair unaltered needs its own term other than a name for hairstyle


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jul 1, 2011)

Methinks the ladies doth protest too much.  We all know what natural means--no relaxer, no jheri curl, no texturizer.  You do or you don't.  Period.  If so many people didn't care/don't give a bleep what other women do with their hair and claim their hair is etc...why do you give a bleep who cares about it?  Somethin's up!


----------



## NicWhite (Jul 1, 2011)

texasqt said:


> *Moon Phases, July 2011*
> *New Moon – July 1, 08:54*
> First Quarter – July 8, 06:29
> Full Moon – July 15, 06:40
> ...



Girl, What moon was yesterday, because this mess started to pop off June, 30.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Again, lol why you mad though?!?.... I wasn't the first, nor the last person to call you out...but you keep responding to me?!?
> 
> So are you mad?!? I thought it was funny, and a bit obvious that it wasn't IRL... I mean do you seriously go around asking natural chics if that's their texture...and when they say yes, you roll your eyes and say:
> 
> ...



Honestly I'm not mad but it seems like you seem to be very offended by the thread, others have posted their opinions but you want to turn this into something it's not. My post was about people I know that I may ask what did they do to make their curls looser since they were tighter last I seen them, when their response is oh it just did a wash and go I really have to give them the side eye. I'm not talking about random people I'm talking about  acquaintances. Your post clearly show you're the one that's mad not me. I started a simple thread and it gets blown out of proportion.


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 1, 2011)

In my orientation today, someone told the class she had natural hair. Let's just say I thought of this thread. Tis all.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 1, 2011)

Scarlet T checking in (the T is for tex-lax).  I was here.  I just read this entrie thread.  And now, I'm leaving.  


Oh no! Let me change my siggy before the stone get thrown!!!!!!


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 1, 2011)

I just wanted to come in here before y'all played pin the relaxer on the nappy girl. I kind of see the whole 'twistout ain't natural' argument. A twist out on some natural 4ab hair looks similar to type 3bc. I do see some ladies IRL who have type 4ab and with a tnc/twistout/braidout claim or act like that now  manufactured type 3bc hair, albeit temporary, is theirs. They are still natural, whether they are a real 4ab or a fake 3bc, but faking the hair type. The question is not whether they are natural, but what hair type are they really.


----------



## snillohsss (Jul 1, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> I just wanted to come in here before y'all played pin the relaxer on the nappy girl. I kind of see the whole 'twistout ain't natural' argument. A twist out on some natural 4ab hair looks similar to type 3bc. *I do see some ladies IRL who have type 4ab and with a tnc/twistout/braidout claim or act like that now  manufactured type 3bc hair, albeit temporary, is theirs. They are still natural, whether they are a real 4ab or a fake 3bc, but faking the hair type.* The question is not whether they are natural, but what hair type are they really.



How do you know they are faking it?  What are they doing?  Avoiding the rain or something?


----------



## Roux (Jul 1, 2011)

I swear some of you broads don't make a lick of freaking sense. There is defending something and there is just being a straight up and down idiot. What texture is someone if they are wearing a ponytail?


----------



## Amazhaan (Jul 1, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Honestly I'm not mad but it seems like you seem to be very offended by the thread, others have posted their opinions but you want to turn this into something it's not. My post was about people I know that I may ask what did they do to make their curls looser since they were tighter last I seen them, when their response is oh it just did a wash and go I really have to give them the side eye. I'm not talking about random people I'm talking about  acquaintances. Your post clearly show you're the one that's mad not me. I started a simple thread and it gets blown out of proportion.



Yet, you keep responding. I can assure you, I'm not upset in the least. But out of all the posters calling you out, your focus remains on me, maybe its because I use the quote function ... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Yep, it's a simple thread and I simply called your walking contradiction butt out. 



Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 1, 2011)

snillohsss said:


> How do you know they are faking it?  What are they doing?  Avoiding the rain or something?



snillohsss. Lol. Well, my cousin and her cousin are natural 4ab's like myself.  We all love tnc and twistouts. They have been doing it for awhile, but it wasn't until I got on LHCF (and recent heat disaster) that I tried. We were lunching and the waitress, an AA female asked my cousin how she got her hair so shiny and the waves and curls (the ends were on rollers) so deep. Without blinking the hussy said mousse and water. And her cousin said the samething. Huh? I assume that my cousins, did (I mention they we're 3rd cousins?) weren't the only ones who do that. And when I pressed my cousin, she said her hair really does get like her tnc when its wet? Huh? Then why tnc? Really put 'just mousse and water' in you hair. She must have forgotten i watched her have her hair washed before at an aunt's salon. A 3bc she is not. Ok, what do I care. Its hers for the claiming. I will say, the crabcakes we had were on point.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 1, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> I just wanted to come in here before y'all played pin the relaxer on the nappy girl. I kind of see the whole 'twistout ain't natural' argument. A twist out on some natural 4ab hair looks similar to type 3bc. I do see some ladies IRL who have type 4ab and with a tnc/twistout/braidout claim or act like that now  manufactured type 3bc hair, albeit temporary, is theirs. They are still natural, whether they are a real 4ab or a fake 3bc, but faking the hair type. The question is not whether they are natural, but what hair type are they really.



where do yall be seeing these 4a/b twistouts that look like 3b/c hair? all i ever see is 4 a/b hair that looks like it was twisted and then taken out...it's just a way of setting the hair just like if someone straightens their hair and then curls it with the curling iron, or sets their hair on rollers...it doesn't mean they're "faking" a curl pattern, because it's obviously just a style...


----------



## Shelew (Jul 1, 2011)

I would not even worry about what someone is doing to or saying about their hair. When I put my make up on, no one can't tell me my skin is not flawless or when i put my push up bra on, no one can't tell me that is not where they lie naturally!! Lo!!!l maybe when she put her texlax in, no one can't tell her, her hair is not a 3a! It is obvious it must look like a 3a or you would not have such an interest.  Just not that serious to me. At the end of the day we know the real deal


----------



## candycotton (Jul 1, 2011)

There are still many women who believe that texturizers, texture softeners, and "baby" perms are not relaxers..I've also heard people say they're natural if they haven't had a relaxer n a few months..a lot of it is due to misinformation and the failure to simply compare the ingredients on a texturizer box to a regular relaxer box..


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 1, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> where do yall be seeing these 4a/b twistouts that look like 3b/c hair? all i ever see is 4 a/b hair that looks like it was twisted and then taken out...it's just a way of setting the hair just like if someone straightens their hair and then curls it with the curling iron, or sets their hair on rollers...it doesn't mean they're "faking" a curl pattern, because it's obviously just a style...



Oh, wait. Pump the brakes.  I am saying that they dont say its a tnc. I wear tncs. If you ask me I say that. I was saying that some people may claim/act like their loose curls/waves from a tnc is how their hair really grows.


----------



## snillohsss (Jul 1, 2011)

I have yet to see a braid out/TnC that looks like 3b/c hair.  The tnc's look like crinkles and curls.  There is no curl pattern.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 1, 2011)

snillohsss said:


> I have yet to see a braid out/TnC that looks like 3b/c hair.  The tnc's look like crinkles and curls.  There is no curl pattern.



Lol, fair enough, ok.


----------



## Dizz (Jul 1, 2011)

Roux,
When I choke from laughing and die, I want you to know that *my blood is on your hands. *


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 1, 2011)

candycotton said:


> ..I've also heard people say they're natural if they haven't had a relaxer n a few months..a lot of it is due to misinformation and the failure to simply compare the ingredients on a texturizer box to a regular relaxer box..


 
Well, if a person hasn't had a relaxer in a few months they are technically natural from root to line of demarcation. Who made up the rules anyway? I am seriously asking.  Who are the group of nappy professors that got together and decided what natural hair can and cannot be?  Were any relaxed or transitioning sisters in on these decisions? Who decided that anyone who used the word "natural" in a different context was misinformed?  I am seriously asking because I obviously missed the memo.erplexed


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 1, 2011)

Shelew said:


> I would not even worry about what someone is doing to or saying about their hair. When I put my make up on, no one can't tell me my skin is not flawless or when i put my push up bra on, no one can't tell me that is not where they lie naturally!! Lo!!!


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 1, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Oh, wait. Pump the brakes.  I am saying that they dont say its a tnc. I wear tncs. If you ask me I say that. I was saying that some people may claim/act like their loose curls/waves from a tnc is how their hair really grows.



i understand...but i've still yet to see a twistout/braidout/TnC/BnC that looked like it naturally grew like that or even looked like a WnG on 4a/4b hair...but if they want/are able to fool someone then more power to them i guess...


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, this thread is eyeopening...

I'll just stop talking about my hair... That should eliminate all sideeye lol 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually read the whole thread.  Ok, I agree with the ladies that say this thread and threads like this are extra if all this was said IRL.  On a forum it would be only right to debate so why are yall on here saying its extra, are yall serious???  All I got out of these 9 pages of debate is I guess I better call my hair virgin (I am so serious right now) like someone else suggested.  Oh and that you better not lie about anything!!!! This thread was very interesting, thanks OP.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 1, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i understand...but i've still yet to see a twistout/braidout/TnC/BnC that looked like it naturally grew like that or even looked like a WnG on 4a/4b hair...but if they want/are able to fool someone then more power to them i guess...



Me and you both I would love for them to post pics but then we would be right back to the chime hair typing/ braid trained  thread so I will hang up my hat then press my hair come back and tell everyone I'm a natural one lmao i might as well join the craziness since it seems to be spreading 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 1, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> Me and you both I would love for them to post pics but then we would be right back to the chime hair typing/ braid trained  thread so I will hang up my hat then press my hair come back and tell everyone I'm a natural one lmao i might as well join the craziness since it seems to be spreading
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



That's why I am just saying 'ok'.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jul 1, 2011)

......


----------



## Roux (Jul 1, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> ......



I miss you over at section 8


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jul 1, 2011)

Roux said:


> I miss you over at section 8






  PM me who you are!!!!  I kinda miss that place too...I cant be my regular ratchet mouthed self over here, too many easily booty hurt souls 

I heard they poppin more brotha's out in them streets...its gettin rough out there...







Continues to watch this thread from the sidelines...


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jul 1, 2011)

Who you telling?  I fully intend to breastfeed the one in utero right now. Maybe I can put some on my hair and  (crosses fingers) *poof* I'll be a 1a  and I dare someone to tell me I'm not a natchal 


Cherokee-n-Black said:


> DANG!  Breastmilk is good for your hair!  and I just weaned my son.  Missed another AWESOME opportunity!!!!





Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## destine2grow (Jul 1, 2011)

This thread is a hotarsemess.org!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Well, if a person hasn't had a relaxer in a few months they are technically natural from root to line of demarcation. Who made up the rules anyway? I am seriously asking.  Who are the group of nappy professors that got together and decided what natural hair can and cannot be?  Were any relaxed or transitioning sisters in on these decisions? Who decided that anyone who used the word "natural" in a different context was misinformed?  I am seriously asking because I obviously missed the memo.erplexed[/QUOTE
> 
> Seriously, I didn't get that fax or e-mail from the International Natural Hair Organization either. *off to recheck my yahoo account.


----------



## dynamic1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Yes that is what i mean. They use those things to loosen the curl pattern to may a 3a or 3b from a type 4.


 
I have never seen chemically altered type 4 hair resemble 3a or 3b hair...Neva eva.

Unless a type 4 put on a wig or got a 3a or 3b sew in...no dice...it just doesn't happen that way.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 2, 2011)

candycotton said:


> There are still many women who believe that texturizers, texture softeners, and "baby" perms are not relaxers..I've also heard people say they're natural if they haven't had a relaxer n a few months..a lot of it is due to misinformation and the failure to simply compare the ingredients on a texturizer box to a regular relaxer box..



Where are these women... Show them to me  Just kidding 

One day i was rocking my hair out in all of it's poofy & kinky glory (frigging ca-yute if i do say so mahself  ). Anyway, a freelancer at my company complimented me on my natural hair. (I'm no fool. I know she was just fishing to see if I would "admit" that I wasn't.) I told her I was texlaxed (gasp! It's not a secret)... And she had the nerve to say "You know that's a relaxer, right?" 

B i s h please!  

I think a lot of natural women like to assume many texlaxed women don't know they aren't natural... the reality is, 99.9% of us are well aware & are more than ok with it. 

Yes... people can rock kinky hair AND be openly relaxed at the same time. Life ain't fair 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jul 2, 2011)

dynamic1 said:


> I have never seen chemically altered type 4 hair resemble 3a or 3b hair...Neva eva.
> 
> Unless a type 4 put on a wig or got a 3a or 3b sew in...no dice...it just doesn't happen that way.



I have. The stylist set her hair on perm rods, then after drying under dryer, used fingers and a low-setting blow dryer to relax the curls. The result was still a bit poodley, but I saw her hair a few days later after the tightness of the curls had loosened even more and it looked like naturally curly hair.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 2, 2011)

^^^yep sounds like wave nouveau/jheri curl


----------



## Napp (Jul 2, 2011)

Roux said:


> I miss you over at section 8



thats whats its called now?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 2, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I understand that, I am not referring to *everyone* who wears braid/twist outs at all. I am referring to women who state that they do not like their afro hair and don't find afros attractive, and therefore wear other styles, but believe they have "overcome" issues with their hair because they stopped getting relaxers and act as if all women who get relaxers hate their hair. Just saying that throwing all the shade and sitting on a pedastal isn't necessary. Apologies if that was not clear in my previous post.
> 
> Regarding the OP...liars also make me  but I don't really ask women how they got their hair to look how it does, so it's not something I come across often. Some people are SUPER strict in their definition of natural, nixing color, henna, baking soda, products, etc etc...it's too much. It's almost as if someone asks if you are natural you have to give a billion caveats so you don't look like you're faking. "Yes, I'm natural, but I put baking soda in my conditioner once every other month, colored my hair over a year ago, flat iron
> it twice a year, have used henna approximately six times (but you gotta mention how many times you used amla too), do DCs with steam weekly, and some of my products have coconut milk." **Card revoked**




'Cuse me... what does baking soda, henna, coconut milk, and Alma suppose to do to your hair? I'm assuming from this thread they are suppose to be natural relaxers? Am I right?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 2, 2011)

hothair said:


> Can't be bovered to read through this thread.  Can't wait for "natural" hair to go back out of fashion and we can have some peace on this site again



hothair 


Was this site initially set up for relaxed hair?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> Where are these women... Show them to me  Just kidding
> 
> One day i was rocking my hair out in all of it's poofy & kinky glory (frigging ca-yute if i do say so mahself  ). Anyway, a freelancer at my company complimented me on my natural hair. (I'm no fool. I know she was just fishing to see if I would "admit" that I wasn't.) I told her I was texlaxed (gasp! It's not a secret)... And she had the nerve to say "You know that's a relaxer, right?"
> 
> ...



And the choych said....amen!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Yet, you keep responding. I can assure you, I'm not upset in the least. But out of all the posters calling you out, your focus remains on me, maybe its because I use the quote function ... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Yep, it's a simple thread and I simply called your walking contradiction butt out.
> 
> ...



I'm contradictory cause I have a Sim character that does not look like me as an avatar? Well I guess folks who have pics of celebs or of men represent who they are? You make no sense that is why I responded. I assume your avatar is not you right? No matter how much you may think it looks like you it's still not you so I guess if I'm putting on a front online then so are you cause you have someone else's pic as your avatar.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jul 2, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> I paid my 6.50 because i seriously do not care what anyone is doing to their hair.
> 
> I was on another natural only hair board and it made me sick the way they went about tearing apart women and their hair practices that just wasn't my cup of tea.
> 
> ...



......so how's that workin out for ya? 

I'm sorry but I'm givin you major side eye. If you don't care about what other people do to their hair why are you apart of forums where all there is is OTHER WOMEN TALKING ABOUT WHAT THEY DO TO THEIR HAIR! 

My point is, we care because we learn from other women. Some of us have perfected our regimens and whatnot but some folks are actin like they're not phased by other women's hair and they clearly are!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jul 2, 2011)

dachsies_rule! said:


>



 At that gif!! 

Yeah, this thread did get extra, quick.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady and Amazhaan

Y'all two need to stop! I'm all for back and forth debates but apparently this is extra personal so either y'all need to take this to a PM so y'all can duke it out later or just plum, drop it! We supposed to be grown 'round heyah!


----------



## Amazhaan (Jul 2, 2011)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> I'm contradictory cause I have a Sim character that does not look like me as an avatar? Well I guess folks who have pics of celebs or of men represent who they are? You make no sense that is why I responded. I assume your avatar is not you right? No matter how much you may think it looks like you it's still not you so I guess if I'm putting on a front online then so are you cause you have someone else's pic as your avatar.



You're a walking contradiction, because you created a Sims character that doesn't represent you in any way. But IRL you have issues with folks that are essentially doing the same- misrepresenting themselves. That's the point. 

Folks didn't create these pics, they got them off the internet for whatever reason, no that's not me, but with a big curly wig, it could be  That on the other hand could never be you. (Well it could be if you altered your natural self a lot) ...You created an image that you liked and are cool with it, right? 

They changed their texture to something the liked and are cool with it too, but you don't like that. And felt the need to point them out. 

I was only pointing THAT out... you know... pot, meet kettle... I honestly have no issue with you and aren't mad at all. I just thought it was quite funny that you'd go there. I'll exit the thread now, since I'm not contributing to the issue at hand. 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## Klearli (Jul 2, 2011)

Whoa. Out of control, ya'll. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> You're a walking contradiction, because you created a Sims character that doesn't represent you in any way. But IRL you have issues with folks that are essentially doing the same- misrepresenting themselves. That's the point.
> 
> Folks didn't create these pics, they got them off the internet for whatever reason, no that's not me, but with a big curly wig, it could be  That on the other hand could never be you. (Well it could be if you altered your natural self a lot) ...You created an image that you liked and are cool with it, right?
> 
> ...



Really petty. Please...quit.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Jul 2, 2011)

Some folks really need to take an internet break once in a while. Its really not that seriouserplexed


----------



## dynamic1 (Jul 2, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> I have. The stylist set her hair on perm rods, then after drying under dryer, used fingers and a low-setting blow dryer to relax the curls. The result was still a bit poodley, but I saw her hair a few days later after the tightness of the curls had loosened even more and it looked like naturally curly hair.


 
I was under the impression the OP was referring to a wash and go style rather than a roller/rod set.  Yet still, I have only seen type 4 roller/rod sets that still look like roller/rod sets on type 4 hair.  

In other words, 


Gel on type 4 hair looks like type 4 hair with gel
Twistouts/braidouts on type 4 look like twistouts/braidouts on type 4
A text on type 4 - looks like a text on type 4
and so on......(insert any hair type in the above)
Perhaps my belief is based on my hair board and real world experience.  I either see an exaggeration in the post I referenced or maybe, just maybe the woman the OP referred to is actually a type 3.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 2, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> I will respectfully have to disagree with your theory texture is defined as:
> 
> tex·ture
> - noun 1. the physical structure or composition of a material, object, etc.
> ...


danniegirl - I don't know if you just trying to clown me or what, but you're putting words in my mouth and changing what I said into something different now. How come you are not reading everything I post and not understanding what I am saying? erplexed erplexed erplexed

I said nothing about hair styles changing the physical hair structure permanently like chemicals. I said hair styles change/alter the appearance of your hair temporarily. *Temporarily simply means "short period of time". Twistouts do change the appearance of your hair temporarily, whether it is a few days, 1 week, 2 weeks, or a month. But after you wash it, your hair goes back to it's original state. *Hair styles stretch out your hair into a different texture or pattern. THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING. Change and alter mean the same thing to me. 

I see where you even deleted the last part of my post where I said I believe twistouts, braidouts, and heat styled hair IS natural hair! It's like you want to be in disagreement for no reason. There's nothing to really disagree with.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Jul 2, 2011)

some of ya'll are doing entirely too much. smmfh


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 2, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> ...a freelancer at my company complimented me on my natural hair. (I'm no fool. I know she was just fishing to see if I would "admit" that I wasn't.) I told her I was texlaxed (gasp! It's not a secret)... And she had the nerve to say "You know that's a relaxer, right?"
> 
> B i s h please!


 
What!  Wow, some people have some serious nerve!  Why is she playing the natural detective?  I guess she needed to make sure you knew your place


----------



## MissErikaM (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow...there is the MOST going on up in here...*grabs popcorn*


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 2, 2011)

My Friend said:


> 'Cuse me... what does baking soda, henna, coconut milk, and Alma suppose to do to your hair? I'm assuming from this thread they are suppose to be natural relaxers? Am I right?



Misinformed people consider them curl relaxers, except amla, which is supposed to counteract any curl loosening from henna.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 2, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> What!  Wow, some people have some serious nerve!  Why is she playing the natural detective?  I guess she needed to make sure you knew your place



Yea.... And my "place" was with a head of big full beautiful kinky hair. I knew it well  I also knew she was low-key hating   ai! I'm a trip... but I'm not a ashamed of being proud if my hair. I worked hard for it 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 2, 2011)

Separation by hair texture. 
We cant win. I cant wait until this natural fad passes. Lol


----------



## tatiana (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it just possible that the person is telling the truth?

I find some people are misinform about hair textures.

OP, you will be better off if you just concerned yourself with you.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 2, 2011)

Etherealsmile said:


> Some folks really need to take an internet break once in a while. Its really not that seriouserplexed



But it _is_ that serious! I mean, what are folks supposed to do IRL??? We can't ask them to stop it. We're just being silly!!! You understand...


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 2, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> ......so how's that workin out for ya?
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm givin you major side eye. If you don't care about what other people do to their hair why are you apart of forums where all there is is OTHER WOMEN TALKING ABOUT WHAT THEY DO TO THEIR HAIR!
> 
> My point is, we care because we learn from other women. Some of us have perfected our regimens and whatnot but some folks are actin like they're not phased by other women's hair and they clearly are!





It working out great for me and I suggest you give it a try. Not caring what others do with their hair makes me feel non-judgmental about other peoples personal choices. It is what it is your hair choices have no bearing on me at all.

when i say i dont care what i mean is it doesnt bother me that people perm their hair or the childs hair or the childs child hair im not bothered by weaves, wigs or braids and i really dont think anyone should do what i do and know damn well i dont know whats best for the minority or the majority 

Now I'm still able to find great advice, learn different things and meet great people and personalities along the way . However their hair and their hair practices are their own and I would never ask anyone to change them to please my eye,my emotional state or my idea of what a HHJ can be.

So I hope you can understand that I although I  care about healthy hair and the care and maintenance  that goes along with it how someone gets there is their own personal journey and has nothing to do with me.

Eta. this was in response to a post about people paying 6.50 to care about what others do to their hair a bit ot but. It was not in response to the OP and her opinion or the thread.


----------



## gcchick_07 (Jul 2, 2011)

why would people want the "natural fad" to pass? wouldn't you like it that changing one's texture to turn into an available option and not mandatory for "coming of age" as it is seen in in most black communities? would you really rather 90% of black women to relax because they honestly don't know how to care for their, their daughters, or anyone else's natural hair? 

this "i don't give a phuck bout nobody but me" thing that's starting to seep into the conversation when it comes to natural hair is a bit...disappointing. it's like people think if you say "i'd like to encourage anyone who asks (not forcing my opinion on others) to go natural to at least SEE what their hair is like" you will be a dreaded "natural nazi". people on both sides are really doing the most...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 2, 2011)

gcchick_07 said:


> why would people want the "natural fad" to pass? wouldn't you like it that changing one's texture to turn into an available option and not mandatory for "coming of age" as it is seen in in most black communities? would you really rather 90% of black women to relax because they honestly don't know how to care for their, their daughters, or anyone else's natural hair?
> 
> this "i don't give a phuck bout nobody but me" thing that's starting to seep into the conversation when it comes to natural hair is a bit...disappointing.




@gcchick when "I" say I want it to pass I mean on the hair board. IRL people don't really care. It seems like the tone on the board has changed from beautiful hair relaxed and natural to natural hair typing wars. Hair typing is fun to me, I love seeing beautiful textures and admiring our hair but it has taken a different road on the hair boards and a lot of vets. left because of this I suppose. I see it now.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 2, 2011)

Some people really don't know any better.


----------



## gcchick_07 (Jul 2, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @gcchick when "I" say I want it to pass I mean on the hair board. IRL people don't really care. It seems like the tone on the board has changed from beautiful hair relaxed and natural to natural hair typing wars. Hair typing is fun to me, I love seeing beautiful textures and admiring our hair but it has taken a different road on the hair boards and a lot of vets. left because of this I suppose. I see it now.



irl i think people have more of a problem with natural hair. why else would over half the women who post about their hair experiences mention someone giving them sideways comments? or the fact that the majority of black women are still relaxed (most since before they could remember anything else)?

the op, while i think this post could have not been made, said later in the thread that these are people that she's SEEN the natural hair of and suddenly they have a looser permanent pattern. and then they want to talk natural hair with her and it's clearly not. who cares if that bothers her. i'd be annoyed if someone wanted to have conversations with me all the time and i knew they were lying 24/7. if she wants to post about it, let her. i don't think she's saying that their texture was "too loose for them so therefore it HAS to be chemically altered". now if she said THAT i could see the attacking. but she didn't.

it's just so catty to come up in a thread for some of these people to berate her for caring about stuff THEY don't think she should, yet they are caring about her caring about something they don't think she should be? like what kind of time on your hands is that? i've ignored it for the past however many days this mess has been going on, but for crying out loud.

erplexed


----------



## hothair (Jul 2, 2011)

Nope. It is for ANYONE of colour wishing to grow long hair. Threads tended to be more about growth and retention than how "natural" your hair is. New techniques, combos  and products were reviewed constantly and people contributed and were respected for their opinions whether their hair was natural, relaxed, texlaxed, 2a, 3c, 4z etc. It would be nice to have that back and leave the Nazi intolerance and ignorance to other sites.


My Friend said:


> hothair
> 
> 
> Was this site initially set up for relaxed hair?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 2, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Separation by hair texture.
> We cant win. I cant wait until this natural fad passes. Lol



It's not the fault of natural hair, this has to do with catty arsed, ignant tailed females being far too involved with other people's hair choices. Bottom line. Let the blame stay where it belongs.




Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @danniegirl - I don't know if you just trying to clown me or what, but you're putting words in my mouth and changing what I said into something different now. How come you are not reading everything I post and not understanding what I am saying? erplexed erplexed erplexed
> 
> I said nothing about hair styles changing the physical hair structure permanently like chemicals. I said hair styles change/alter the appearance of your hair temporarily. *Temporarily simply means "short period of time". Twistouts do change the appearance of your hair temporarily, whether it is a few days, 1 week, 2 weeks, or a month. But after you wash it, your hair goes back to it's original state. *Hair styles stretch out your hair into a different texture or pattern. THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING. Change and alter mean the same thing to me.
> 
> I see where you even deleted the last part of my post where I said I believe twistouts, braidouts, and heat styled hair IS natural hair! It's like you want to be in disagreement for no reason. There's nothing to really disagree with.



ok 1st of all 

i want to apologize :blowkiss: i seriously didnt mean to come off rude or make it seem as if i was trying to clown you that was not my intentions at all I'm sorry.

When we spoke about hair textures being changed even temporarily from a twist out or braid out I was going off the 1st post  (i cant multi quote im not that fancy) well that post that spoke about braids out not being natural cause it could make a type 4 hair look like a non type 4.

Anyhow i know you didnt write the first one but when you sort of kind of agreed i thought about my own hair and its ability to only look like my own hair no matter what i do to it. So i thought i could explain that through the meaning of texture and physical structure.

Ok so i took 4 left turns instead of making a right but i was trying to make the point that it really doesn't change anything about the hair except the look. 

Thats neither hair (pun intended) nor there i only left out part of what you said because i didnt think it was relevant to what i was trying to respond to i didnt dismiss what you said at all, and after carefully re-reading the post and thinking about what you said i understand what you were saying and in all actuality i said something similar in another post about hair being braid trained. 

Although i dont believe it changes the hair not even temporarily i do think that it will give the appearance of something different and it could cause someone else to think differently about the hair in question.  

Once again i apologize for coming off rude and dismissive i really do respect valid opinions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2011)

hothair said:


> Nope. It is for ANYONE of colour wishing to grow long hair. Threads tended to be more about growth and retention than how "natural" your hair is. New techniques, combos  and products were reviewed constantly and people contributed and were respected for their opinions whether their hair was natural, relaxed, texlaxed, 2a, 3c, 4z etc. It would be nice to have that back and leave the Nazi intolerance and ignorance to other sites.





It would be great to get back to this. I hate the direction these boards are heading towards. So much intolerance and disrespect. 
Why is it tolerated on this forum?


----------



## chellero (Jul 2, 2011)

@ a twist out not being natural. I guess I will have to roll out of bed with my fro flat on one side and only moisturize by standing in God's natural rain while using the wind as a comb in order to be truly natural.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 2, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> ok 1st of all
> 
> i want to apologize :blowkiss: i seriously didnt mean to come off rude or make it seem as if i was trying to clown you that was not my intentions at all I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



Okay thanks. I sometimes have a hard time explaining my view points. Plus, it's even harder when we all have slightly different meanings for different words. And I'm also just a little frustrated about some things outside of this thread.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> It would be great to get back to this. I hate the direction these boards are heading towards. So much intolerance and disrespect.
> Why is it tolerated on this forum?


 

I think its bleed over from other sites and blogs. There are so many blogs popping up against texlax/relaxers, that come under the pronatural subject. I think the people that are saying they don't care, its more of a I don't want to get in an arguement or natural versus relaxed. 

I think that the relaxer backlash may be from natural backlash IRL. People are still telling my what I should do with my hair even now when I went from NL to beyond MBL in less than 3 years. 

I still think that as BW, we are too involved in what everyone else if doing. Sorry ladies, kayneshrug.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 2, 2011)

This place was to be different from sites like NP.com which has no talk about using heat, relaxers, or chemicals.   This site has changed to being just as "intolerant."  Can't we call a truce? Let's go back to caring about growing long hair,relaxed, natural, texlaxed, or whatever texture we are.


----------



## Used2Bbald (Jul 2, 2011)

I texlaxed my hair but I have an afro. So its hard to say. At first sight someone may assume that I am natural. But of you want to get technical I left a texlaxer on my hair for five minutes three months ago.


 But to each is own. The reason why I texlaxed my hair is because my hair was very course and hard for me to manage. I also enjoyed the idea of adding oil to my relaxer for conditioning purposes. 

At the end of the day my goal is to achieve waist length hair through conditioning moisture and maintenance the easiest way possible. Using a texlaxer once a year with minimum heat wont hurt my hair. Hell, if I could figure out how to retain moisture with a relaxer I would have one. As long as it grows it dosent matter to me.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> [/COLOR]
> It would be great to get back to this. I hate the direction these boards are heading towards. So much intolerance and disrespect.
> Why is it tolerated on this forum?


 
Unfortunately there are some who believe things should be THEIR way or no way  These kind of people take the fun and adventure out of hair care.  No natural haired, relaxed or in between person wants to be viewed to be less than or more ignorant than another just because of hair choices.

I am thankful for the women on this board that truly represent what LHCF should be about.  I have learned a lot and so have many others.  I hope that this continues to be a board that offers information on all forms of hair care and products.  I am hoping the rest will eventually get over themselves.


----------



## lesedi (Jul 2, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> This place was to be different from sites like NP.com which has no talk about using heat, relaxers, or chemicals.  This site has changed to being just as "intolerant." Can't we call a truce? Let's go back to caring about growing long hair,relaxed, natural, texlaxed, or whatever texture we are.


But is it really like that though? I don't think people on here are intolerant of people with perms. I see many posts about heat-training; stretching relaxers;BKT etc....and they all have positive commentry and lots of thanks.
I think there is a lot of paranoia


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 2, 2011)

I did not read this thread (don't plan on it either). 

I'm in agreement w/ anyone who said anything along the lines of #notthatserious #mindyobusiness.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 2, 2011)

chellero said:


> @ a twist out not being natural. I guess I will have to roll out of bed with my fro flat on one side and only moisturize by standing in God's natural rain while *using the wind as a comb* in order to be truly natural.


 
*OMG, my ish would be so matted trying to use the wind like that!*


----------



## manter26 (Jul 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> But is it really like that though? I don't think people on here are intolerant of people with perms. I see many posts about heat-training; stretching relaxers;BKT etc....and they all have positive commentry and lots of thanks.
> I think there is a lot of paranoia



Exactly, I don't see the "Nazism." Now if a natural head were to come in here and say "I wish the 'relaxer fad' would wear off so we can all get along"...**** would hit the fan. I just don't get it. Paranoid and being more ignorant that those who they are condemning. smh.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 2, 2011)

manter26 said:


> Exactly, I don't see the "Nazism." *Now if a natural head were to come in here and say "I wish the 'relaxer fad' would wear off so we can all get along"...**** would hit the fan.* I just don't get it. Paranoid and being more ignorant that those who they are condemning. smh.



Not from me. I dont give a fluck what people do with their hair. 

Except for "Jeri Curl". Those are ugly


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 2, 2011)

manter26 said:


> Exactly, I don't see the "Nazism." Now if a natural head were to come in here and say "I wish the 'relaxer fad' would wear off so we can all get along"...**** would hit the fan. I just don't get it. Paranoid and being more ignorant that those who they are condemning. smh.


 

There has definitely been "nazism".  I remember an incident where one had to be checked by one of the moderators because of her "sell out to the White man" type statements.  There have definitely been more, especially just condescending statements about the health of relaxed hair.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2011)

Bun Mistress said:


> I think its bleed over from other sites and blogs. There are so many blogs popping up against texlax/relaxers, that come under the pronatural subject. I think the people that are saying they don't care, its more of a I don't want to get in an arguement or natural versus relaxed.
> 
> I think that the relaxer backlash may be from natural backlash IRL. People are still telling my what I should do with my hair even now when I went from NL to beyond MBL in less than 3 years.
> 
> I still think that as BW, we are too involved in what everyone else if doing. Sorry ladies, kayneshrug.



hmmm. I never thought about it this way. It's just disheartening that it's not enough to be a BW commited to caring for her hair however she chooses to wear it, now you must be natural to be truly black  and that's cool. And now even that's not enough. You can't have a heating appliance within 100 feet of you and if you color treat, your evil, if you relax your trying to be a WW and not loving yourself and now you can't style your hair in a twist or braid outs without being accused of trying to improve upon your texture!! very interesting. When the heck did all these variables and conditions come about to qualify who is truly natural, who's really self hating here.
But impressive NL to MBL in less than a year?? reggie please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> There has definitely been "nazism".  I remember an incident where one had to be checked by one of the moderators because of her "sell out to the White man" type statements.  There have definitely been more, especially just condescending statements about the health of relaxed hair.



It's clear as day to me. *shrugs. and I'm far from being paranoid.


----------



## lesedi (Jul 2, 2011)

^^^^
There will always be extremists- on both sides of the fence. But does that determine the tone of the board?
I personally haven't experienced a difference in my enjoyment of the site from when i was relaxed to now when i'm natural.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 2, 2011)

chellero said:


> @ a twist out not being natural. I guess I will have to roll out of bed with my fro flat on one side and only moisturize by standing in God's natural rain while using the wind as a comb in order to be truly natural.



Lol, yes! Or move next to a waterfall. We're all about extremes! 

Before texlaxing I'd just say chemical-free or virgin to avoid the debate/confusion b/c it got to be too much, even pre-styling questions. "Natural as in your hair or natural as in no relaxer? No texturizer? No dye?" Me:   Do I know you...?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 2, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> There has definitely been "nazism".  I remember an incident where one had to be checked by one of the moderators because of her "sell out to the White man" type statements.  There have definitely been more, especially just condescending statements about the health of relaxed hair.



Yep, it gets old. Can't we just have drama-free hair? I wont hold my breath for a "yes".

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Roux (Jul 2, 2011)

I swear some of you are such crybabies. If someone challenges your opinion (yes, a person can CHALLENGE your opinion boo) or disagrees with you you go on a long tangent about how it used to be in the good ole days when everyone had one uniform opinion. Want some kumbuya? Go create a board filled with clones of yourself so you can cosign you and yourself all day long. Geez. 

Some of yall are way too damn sensitive for the internet.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 2, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Not from me. I dont give a fluck what people do with their hair.
> 
> Except for "Jeri Curl". Those are ugly



Myjourney2009


Don't start none, won't be none


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 2, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Myjourney2009
> 
> 
> Don't start none, won't be none



Sorry but they are


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 2, 2011)

Roux said:


> I swear some of you are such crybabies. If someone challenges your opinion (yes, a person can CHALLENGE your opinion boo) or disagrees with you you go on a long tangent about how it used to be in the good ole days when everyone had one uniform opinion. Want some kumbuya? Go create a board filled with clones of yourself so you can cosign you and yourself all day long. Geez.
> 
> Some of yall are way too damn sensitive for the internet.


 
Don't you find your post just a little sensitive?  I mean no offense and for some reason it really tickled me!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> ^^^^
> There will always be extremists- on both sides of the fence. But does that determine the tone of the board?
> I personally haven't experienced a difference in my enjoyment of the site from when i was relaxed to now when i'm natural.



I hope you continue to keep that point of view. I just want us to go back to the happy site we used to be.   Honestly, the tone of the board has changed, but it doesn't mean it is completely ruined. We can agree to disagree and try to be respectful to each other. It doesn't have to be Sunday every day.


----------



## cheryl26 (Jul 2, 2011)

Do people really go around asking each other's hairtype in real life? I've never heard it before just online.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 2, 2011)

This is what happens when a regular 9 to 5 is not enough.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 2, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> This place was to be different from sites like NP.com which has no talk about using heat, relaxers, or chemicals.   This site has changed to being just as "intolerant."  Can't we call a truce? Let's go back to caring about growing long hair,relaxed, natural, texlaxed, or whatever texture we are.



I actually liked NP for that fact that they were "intolerant". I joined that site while relaxed and liked that it was pretty much cut and dry and if you didn't like it they'd help you see the X in the corner of your browser.


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 2, 2011)

Roux said:


> I swear some of you are such crybabies. If someone challenges your opinion (yes, a person can CHALLENGE your opinion boo) or disagrees with you you go on a long tangent about how it used to be in the good ole days when everyone had one uniform opinion. Want some kumbuya? Go create a board filled with clones of yourself so you can cosign you and yourself all day long. Geez.
> 
> Some of yall are way too damn sensitive for the internet.


Roux I like you, girl


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 2, 2011)

cheryl26 said:


> Do people really go around asking each other's hairtype in real life? I've never heard it before just online.



They dont use the words "hair type" but they will stare you down and will ask (if you dont look like the traditional "exotical"), " how you get your hair like that".

When I was natural this happened sooooo often. I just answered this is what it is and kept it moving.


----------



## Roux (Jul 2, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Don't you find your post just a little sensitive?  I mean no offense and for some reason it really tickled me!



sensitive? not at all. annoyed? plenty.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 2, 2011)

Roux said:


> sensitive? not at all. annoyed? plenty.


 
Why be annoyed?  Aren't the statements that annoy you just challenges  to opinions, the very thing you spoke out for?  Anywho, just my challenging opinion


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jul 2, 2011)

Lmaooo ya'll are just too much here


----------



## Roux (Jul 2, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Why be annoyed?  Aren't the statements that annoy you just challenges  to opinions, the very thing you spoke out for?  Anywho, just my challenging opinion



it's a challenge to their whining. the same three people come into any thread that is...idk...controversial? trying to be the Rodney King's of the interwebs and I honestly just want take their jar fulls of tears and toss it back in their faces is all


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jul 2, 2011)

dynamic1 said:


> I was under the impression the OP was referring to a wash and go style rather than a roller/rod set.  Yet still, I have only seen type 4 roller/rod sets that still look like roller/rod sets on type 4 hair.
> 
> In other words,
> 
> ...



No exaggeration. The hair was similar to Angie Stone's curly fro style of the 90s.


----------



## dynamic1 (Jul 2, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> No exaggeration. The hair was similar to Angie Stone's curly fro style of the 90s.


 I wasn't referring to your post...it was the OPs post.


----------



## dynamic1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Another thing - Using the term "nazi" does not do anything to promote the peace and harmony people proclaim is missing. Hypocritical much? No matter how offended you get from statements made on the internet...there are no naturals murdering/killing or taking others as prisoners...nazis, really? 

Been here since '04 and the board has not changed in tone...rinse, recycle, repeat!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 2, 2011)

Is this really a valid argument?

If you are using a texturizer or even using a relaxer in any form, you aren't natural, period. So, 13 pages of arguments doesn't change that fact.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 3, 2011)

gcchick_07 said:


> *
> the op, while i think this post could have not been made, said later in the thread that these are people that she's SEEN the natural hair of and suddenly they have a looser permanent pattern. and then they want to talk natural hair with her and it's clearly not.*



i  think op might have said that after the fact just to try to add some relevance to her 1st post, but even if thats the case it doesnt prove anything...depending on how i styled my hair/what products i used/the weather/day of the week/time of day my hair can go from waves, to looser curls to tighter curls and coils, silky, cottony, frizzy etc...even if i do the same exact method for a WnG, it's rare that my curls will look the exact same day to day, so just b/c someone's hair looks looser/different than the last time you saw them doesn't mean they did something to chemically change it...that's like assuming someone with pressed natural hair got a relaxer because last time you saw them they had a fro...if you werent there to see what they did, and they dont tell you otherwise then you really cant speak on it...


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 3, 2011)

Roux said:


> it's a challenge to their whining. the same three people come into any thread that is...idk...controversial? trying to be the Rodney King's of the interwebs and I honestly just want take their jar fulls of tears and toss it back in their faces is all


 
LOL!


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 3, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Is this really a valid argument?
> 
> If you are using a texturizer or even using a relaxer in any form, you aren't natural, period. So, 13 pages of arguments doesn't change that fact.


 
I don't think that was what OP was gettting at.  I don't think anyone here agrees that using a texturizer or relaxer still constitutes being natural.  It seems to be the general concensus to me that people need to really mind their business and not become so riled up about what someone else does to their hair.  God gave us the freedom to choose and people should really respect that on either side of the fence.


----------



## ladyviper (Jul 3, 2011)

Dynamic

Thank you!! I was planning to address this.. For someone like me born and raised in Europe and who yesterday was staying near the Anne Frank House in Amsterdam. I find these terms used very disrespectful. To associate hair or hairtyping with nazisim is disgusting to me. Not choosing sides in this debate but this irked me. 



dynamic1 said:


> Another thing - Using the term "nazi" does not do anything to promote the peace and harmony people proclaim is missing. Hypocritical much? No matter how offended you get from statements made on the internet...there are no naturals murdering/killing or taking others as prisoners...nazis, really?
> 
> Been here since '04 and the board has not changed in tone...rinse, recycle, repeat!


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 3, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> @Dynamic
> 
> Thank you!! I was planning to address this.. For someone like me born and raised in Europe and who yesterday was staying near the Anne Frank House in Amsterdam. I find these terms used very disrespectful. To associate hair or hairtyping with nazisim is disgusting to me. Not choosing sides in this debate but this irked me.


 
Great point. I was introduced to the term by a person who is a "self proclaimed" natural hair nazi and I have read others who refer to the term with pride. I assumed that this was a term adopted by a sisterhood of radical natural haired women. 

I definitely do not want to be offensive so I will no longer use the term. However, in all fairness, I think that terms like sell out, ignorant, brainwashed, etc. should not be used to blanketly describe women who choose to relax their hair.


----------



## candycotton (Jul 3, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Well, *if a person hasn't had a relaxer in a few **months they are technically natural from root to line of demarcation*. Who made up the rules anyway? I am seriously asking.  Who are the group of nappy professors that got together and decided what natural hair can and cannot be?  Were any relaxed or transitioning sisters in on these decisions? Who decided that anyone who used the word "natural" in a different context was misinformed?  I am seriously asking because I obviously missed the memo.erplexed



If you want to consider yourself natural after 2 months of growth, an inch of new growth, or consider yourself natural between relaxers..more power to you


----------



## nikolite (Jul 3, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Well, if a person hasn't had a relaxer in a few months they are technically natural from root to line of demarcation. Who made up the rules anyway? I am seriously asking. Who are the group of nappy professors that got together and decided what natural hair can and cannot be? Were any relaxed or transitioning sisters in on these decisions? Who decided that anyone who used the word "natural" in a different context was misinformed? I am seriously asking because I obviously missed the memo.



Is a person with 2 weeks new growth also natural then?  Damn, why ya'll trying so hard to be called natural?  Why MUST you be able to use the word natural?  Just cut off the relaxed ends and then you're hair will be natural.  I don't get what's hard to understand about that.  The word for that is "TRANSITIONER."  

There aren't any nappy professors but a number of women who decided to stop altering their hair pattern with chemicals or whatever about a decade ago.  So as to EMBRACE their natural texture, whether because they wanted to accept their own beauty as a black woman or they were tired of the damage to their hair that's being caused by relaxers/hot combs.  Its not that hard to understand what natural is--people just keep trying to change the definition to suit their own needs and making all these half-arsed arguments after the fact.  

Once being natural became a fad then you had all these other people struggling to jump on board because they seem to want to be called natural but they really just aren't.  You can try to change the definition all you want but it still is what it is.  Sorry but ya'll just aren't being real with yourselves.


----------



## NicWhite (Jul 3, 2011)

candycotton said:


> If you want to consider yourself natural after 2 months of growth, an inch of new growth, or *consider yourself natural between relaxers..more power to you*




^^^^^   I don't know why but this made me LOL


----------



## ladyviper (Jul 3, 2011)

@reeko43

Thank you. It takes a great woman to say that. and I also agree.. whatever a person does with her/his hair or wants to label it, is her/his business no need to belittle them with terms like sell out etc.
People need do to whatever makes them feel and look good. You live for you not for anyone else or the women of this forum. If natural makes you happy be natural.. if relaxed makes you happy be relaxed. You need to live in your body and live with your hair. No one knows what it''s like to be you.

This might sound harsh  but sometimes it seems like Slavery has never been abolished. Because we seem to keep ourselves chained by treating eachother disrespectful and keeping ourselves down. We get enough bull from other races about our hair. We don't need this from our own. I don't always agree with everyone but the name calling needs to stop. It goes too far. How are we ever going to move forward as one people when we can't even treat eachother with respect regarding something so trivial as hair.

A quote from my Mother: Agonizing over other people's hair will stagnate your own growth. 

Please remember that!



reeko43 said:


> Great point. I was introduced to the term by a person who is a "self proclaimed" natural hair nazi and I have read others who refer to the term with pride. I assumed that this was a term adopted by a sisterhood of radical natural haired women.
> 
> I definitely do not want to be offensive so I will no longer use the term. However, in all fairness, I think that terms like sell out, ignorant, brainwashed, etc. should not be used to blanketly describe women who choose to relax their hair.


----------



## nikolite (Jul 3, 2011)

lesedi said:


> But is it really like that though? I don't think people on here are intolerant of people with perms. I see many posts about heat-training; stretching relaxers;BKT etc....and they all have positive commentry and lots of thanks.
> I think there is a lot of paranoia



Nah, I think that's called defensiveness (and maybe a little insecurity)


----------



## dynamic1 (Jul 3, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I definitely do not want to be offensive so I will no longer use the term. *However, in all fairness, I think that terms like sell out, ignorant, brainwashed, etc. should not be used to blanketly describe women who choose to relax their hair*.


 
Were any of those terms used in this thread?


----------



## nikolite (Jul 3, 2011)

There's a reason why this topic gets to be divisive.  *Our hair* is a sensitive topic for black women in general.  People can post about how they "don't care" all they want (which shows point blank that they do care).  But the truth of the matter is that naturals get offended and relaxed/textlaxed/heat trained get offended for different reasons and end up getting pushed to the polar extremes because that's what people do when there is something deeper going on inside.  And there is--why are we afraid to admit that and what's wrong with that? 

IMO, some naturals get offended when people try to change the definition of natural because a lot of us went through and continue to go through a hell of a lot for just embracing something that is still deemed "ugly" in our community.  We go through taunts and jokes about needing to comb our hair, etc. when we BC.  And many are still sensitive about their own texture, but others are also proud about being able to take that plunge for their own personal goals.  So when women walk around perpetrating, calling their bone-straight burned hair "natural" or texlaxed hair natural, it is annoying.  At the most basic level, its a category that should have a proper definition--debates about why it isn't defined as somethng else get the side eye.  

And for a segment of naturals like myself, its annoying because I went natural for sociopolitical reasons, to embrace BLACK HAIR and wear it with pride, so to me, the fact that the vast majority of us permanently alter our texture does not show pride in our beauty.  Its not a good look to me when someone calls straight ends natural because they still dislike "our" texture.  (I'm aware my opinion is the minority on this board, so feel free to ignore it).  

It seems a lot of women altering their pattern but claiming natural are also still bothered by women who go natural, because they think the others' choice of embracing means that they are not embracing their own hair.  So they end up going through all types of hoops and ladders saying they are natural too, or calling women "nazis" and whatnot for defining themselves.  Maybe it feels like they are being boxed out and assumed they don't like themselves.  

Either way, all this other stuff is fluff on top of deeper issues that we should be able to talk about.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 3, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I don't think that was what OP was gettting at.  I don't think anyone here agrees that using a texturizer or relaxer still constitutes being natural.  It seems to be the general concensus to me that people need to really mind their business and not become so riled up about what someone else does to their hair.  God gave us the freedom to choose and people should really respect that on either side of the fence.



Oh, I totally understand that. However, any false representation should be called out respectfully. How can we learn to love who and what we are under false pretense?


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread still goin? I'm surprised!!


----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 3, 2011)

lol, this thread was entertaining

and [email protected] whoever said wearing twistouts and braidouts makes you no longer natural...i got my laugh for the day early...


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 3, 2011)

This is a crying shame that this thread turned out this way but its lhcf its to be expected it never fails

Everyone is entitled to have their own opinion..truth be told i've encounter numerous people with texlax that claimed they're natural 

I don't think the OP meant for this thread to go this way 

Lets all agree to disagree who cares and move on to the next thread some of you guys go aaaaaaaalllllllllllllll out for nothing i would hate to see how some of u deal with a serious situation


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 3, 2011)

Roux said:


> QUITE A FEW OF YOU NEED THIS​


 
This post goes down in LHCF history for me.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 3, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> There has definitely been "nazism".  I remember an incident where one had to be checked by one of the moderators because of her "sell out to the White man" type statements.  There have definitely been more, especially just condescending statements about the health of relaxed hair.



+1 for the use of that term in colloquial speech is inappropriate and obtuse. One person who has an opinion on one end of the spectrum does not a board tone make.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> This is a crying shame that this thread turned out this way but its lhcf its to be expected it never fails
> 
> Everyone is entitled to have their own opinion..truth be told i've encounter numerous people with texlax that claimed they're natural
> 
> ...


----------



## DrC (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, it got gangsta in here over some haiyah!!


----------



## texasqt (Jul 3, 2011)

Part of the problem is people are trying to make Lil' Wayne a role model and he ain't even a Human Being 

I know somebody understands my random comment!!!


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 3, 2011)

texasqt said:


> Part of the problem is people are trying to make Lil' Wayne a role model and he ain't even a Human Being
> 
> I know somebody understands my random comment!!!


 

I have been lurking and reading this craziness....but this made me cuz I was like "HUH??"


----------



## Napp (Jul 3, 2011)

texasqt said:


> Part of the problem is people are trying to make Lil' Wayne a role model and he ain't even a Human Being
> 
> I know somebody understands my random comment!!!



i think i do.....

Collar bone to Waist length in 2-3 years? im surprised no one has asked him for a regimen yet


----------



## Junebug D (Jul 3, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think i do.....
> 
> Collar bone to Waist length in 2-3 years? im surprised no one has asked him for a regimen yet



They're locs so no one cares.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 3, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> They're locs so no one cares.



Did he get extensions?


----------



## Roux (Jul 4, 2011)

Collarbone to WL in 2-3 years sounds about right. I can only imagine the retention power locs give you.


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 4, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Did he get extensions?






Idk. Some ppl say so....but he has been growing them since a bit before the first "Carter" album....which was like....02 iirc. So its been a while either way....almost 10 yrs. And with dread type retition it is definitely possible.  Who knows? 


Besides, after seeing NJoy do what she did ANYTHING is possible. He may be a sulfur oil fan....lol.....


ETA: I went and dug through my CDs and I found the 2nd Carter album...he was almost APL and that in 05. So yeah....I would hope he would be waistlength by now. And when I saw him in concert in 07 and he was right at BSB. (yes I pay for his albums and to go see him lol unlike most on the board who dont like him. I grew up watching CM play little gigs here in LA when they were hardly known....thats my ppl despite his baby momma issues)


----------



## Arcadian (Jul 4, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> This thread still goin? I'm surprised!!




You're not the only one.  I finally got to the last page.  

Sheer entertainment!!  I think the next full moon (july 15) is gonna be a humdinger.

-A


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jul 4, 2011)

Um...I don't think people fully read peoples post on here and want to rudely comment on them...but with that said...My post wasn't to evoke anger or put people on the defense. I was simply saying that a person who NEVER sports their NATURAL hair texture and PRETENDS that their hair naturally is the faux texture, manipulated by a loose braid/twistout style is comparable to someone who texlax/texturizes and pretends that it is their "natural" texture. Of course, one is chemically created but I was making a point. I didn't say anything about not washing or combing your hair to be certified "natural". LOL I said wash-n-go, if anyone did read what I said.

But in the end, people can do what they want to their hair. It honestly isn't our place to judge. Now for the OP saying that there are members on here "pretending" or "perpetrating" a looser hair texture...it just might be that person's natural hair texture or the person maybe a newbie-natural and confused by under-processed ends which are curly but not natural. I can attest to the later.

But in the end, it is not that serious. If you care so much about their hair, try to educate them and move on. Do we really need 14-15 pages on this?


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jul 4, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I can actually see the braid out/twist out point when it comes to judging others. When you tear down women for relaxing or belittle them for "not accepting their natural texture," yet you will not be caught dead out of the house without a twist out because you "don't like afros," I have to look at you like . But they're still natural, just high and mighty for no reason.




This is exactly what I was saying.


----------



## Napp (Jul 4, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> They're locs so no one cares.



Junebug   oh my me this made me laugh SO HARD LOl


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 4, 2011)

nikolite said:


> IMO, some naturals get offended when people try to change the definition of natural *because a lot of us went through and continue to go through a hell of a lot for just embracing something that is still deemed "ugly" in our community. We go through taunts and jokes about needing to comb our hair, etc. when we BC.* And many are still sensitive about their own texture, but others are also proud about being able to take that plunge for their own personal goals. So when women walk around perpetrating, calling their bone-straight burned hair "natural" or texlaxed hair natural, it is annoying*.* At the most basic level, its a category that should have a proper definition--debates about why it isn't defined as somethng else get the side eye.


 
^^^^ THIS! One of my besties is about 4 months into her transition, and whenever she says she's natural - I cringe. (And she is a member of LHCF, so I _know_ she knows better! ) 

There are a certain amount of "dues" to be paid when a person goes from relaxed to natural hair -either by way of a long drawn out transition, or walking around looking CRAZY for months on end after the BC. The dues gotta be paid, dammit! 

In the famous words of Smokey on Friday "you didn't put IN on this, man!" 

Okay, I'm being silly. But seriously - yall need to relax. It's America's birthday for crying out loud!


----------



## NaeChail (Jul 4, 2011)

Napp said:


> @Junebug oh my me this made me laugh SO HARD LOl


 

OMG I usually post from my phone so I don't see siggys. I just spit sweet tea all over my computer screen when I saw that. That's funny.


----------



## bunnie82 (Jul 4, 2011)

this thread is still alive....amazing....


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 4, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> They're locs so no one cares.



More like they're HIS locks, so no one cares. That pic of him dragging the white girl behind him made me  at him.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Jul 4, 2011)

MissErikaM said:


> Hmm... You can bust them out if you want but they will still go bout their business and keep calling it what they want.



LMBO.  I didn't even have to see the picture to know who you were!  Hey E dizzle!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey, it might feel natural to them.  *kanye shrug*


----------



## Tangles (Jul 5, 2011)

@ texasqt Ok that comment had me in tears!!!! I came out of lurkdom for that!


----------

